# Can anyone identify this Dooney?



## TRAVIS2006

A BIG Thank You from me 
Anyways, This is my friends bag. She bought it from Younkers. Im interested in buying her some accessories for her. I dont know the line which this bag is from though, its not even on the Dooney and Bourke website! It also has little ants on it if that helps?


----------



## TRAVIS2006

Sorry, forgot the pic :shame:


----------



## bvbirdygirl

im going to say picnic. but that may be wrong. 
its just a guess..


----------



## TRAVIS2006

Thats exactly what i was thinking. looked it up, found nothing


----------



## merika

Madras.


----------



## bvbirdygirl

^i hope thats it. i was thinking picnic because it was colorful and it had ants on it...because ants like picnics. 
i actually know NOTHING about d+b...i had just heard picnic before..


----------



## merika

Here is the link to a bag at Macys.com
Macy*s - Women's - Dooney & Bourke "Madras Collection" Bucket Bag


----------



## TRAVIS2006

M E R I K A ! ! !    :::HUGS TO YOU!!:::


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

So what do you ladies think of the Dooney ID enamel bracelets.  I think they are cute!  I'm just not sure if I would really wear it?


----------



## ViciousBliss

link? it's late i'm lazy


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

Sorry Vicious I don't know how to post a pic or link?    I'm so PC illiterate.


----------



## kpc71

I think they are cute too but like you I probably wouldn't wear one; I have several cute bracelets that are just collecting dust!


----------



## ViciousBliss

insane you have so many posts and can't post pix! *goes off to search* just copy and paste a link or press the paper clip lookin thing when you "Go Advanced" to post something.


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML

I don't know if this is going to work.


----------



## BLACKWIDOW




----------



## ViciousBliss

i saw them i think they're cute, i'd totally love to have them in matching/accenting colors to a bag i'd wear. charms aren't as cute.


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

Thanks Vicious.


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

I was suprised to see that they had charm bracelets.  But you're right they are not all that great.


----------



## ViciousBliss

they just look generic to me!


----------



## Grace123

I have this one and I love it.


----------



## ViciousBliss

awe there isnt' a pink one on the site is there? 
*tromps off to look*

*stomps back in* no pink! boooo!


----------



## theglamorous

They are so cute.


----------



## ViciousBliss

http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=19056

link to the bracelets section!


----------



## batgirl0711

love the ID bracelt!!!!!!

i need to get one SOON.


----------



## heatherhoneyb

awwww, I think the ID bracelets are really cute.  I might have to score one of these!


----------



## Kathyy

Really cute but I don't know if I would wear one. Only wear a cape cod bracelet at present, those are very minimal!


----------



## sea0fyears

I like the chunkiness of it... I may get one, but I'm leaning toward the non-ID one w/o the charms.


----------



## auntsissy

Madras Bucket handbag....very cute!!  I do believe that the Madras line is on sale on Dooney.com


----------



## Swanky

moving to Handbag Forum . . .


----------



## claireZk

I thought it was picnic too for some reason.  Isn't madras the name of the plaid ones?


----------



## hotpinkblonde

I'm going to be selling it on ebay but don't know the exact name!! Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## foodfoodf00d

It looks like the East/West Tote with a "Quilt" design. Sure looks like the new quilt, but it's not listed on the website.


----------



## TechDiva

Email D&B with a picture of the bag asking for the style number and name.  I'm sure they would be able to identify the bag.


----------



## hotpinkblonde

Thank you both!


----------



## sign_coach925T

that is  the east west large quilt tote in denim cream red trim.


----------



## hlbraun

Hi,

Several months ago I received a Dooney & Bourke bag from my Aunt. She had received it from a coworker and didn't want it so she gave it to me.  I had it for a while but was not using it, so I am thinking about selling it. However, I have no clue what to ask for it because I don't know anything about it. I would appreciate it if anyone could help me identify this bag so I can ask for an accurate price.

Here are the details:
-Baby blue leather briefcase type bag
-Thread is white or off white or maybe Tan
-Dark Blue fabric on inside
-Tan Leather tag on inside says "MADE IN ITALY"
-Small Tag (blue letters, red boarder, off white tag) that says "DOONEY & BOURKE, INC" one one side and has "I2 238522" on the back.
-5 feet on the bottom (silver in color)
-Cell phone pouch on inside.
-"DOONEY & BOURKE" is branded on outside front

Condition:
-Normal wear and tear scuff marks (minor)
-Bottom has some darker areas
-Hardware and zippers work and still look new

Images:


----------



## grayxie

Looks like its from the Alto line, I saw the same style recently at Marshall's.


----------



## hlbraun

Do you have any idea what this retails at? I know there is some wear and tear, but it is still in good condition. I really don't know much about these bags. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## quickchekgirl16

Since I'm more of an LV and COACH kinda girl myself, I wasn't able to identify this bag I found online, but I absolutely LOVE it! Might any of you be able to tell me what the heck this is?? I've never been into Dooney in the past, but to be honest, I'm kinda starting to like what I see... 

Thanks!!!


----------



## quickchekgirl16

By the way, I *believe* this is from their Spring 2009 Line, but don't hold me to it. 

Thanks!!


----------



## ChanelWannabe

I don't know Dooney either, sorry I can't help you.  Then again, I am a lover of fabulous fakes, so I can't be held to anything!


----------



## xjanex

Reminds me of one of those cakes!


----------



## quickchekgirl16

xjanex said:


> Reminds me of one of those cakes!



Ha! Yeah, I see what you mean now, but I still like it anyway! Not really sure why, but it caught my eye and now I won't stop till it's mine!! Wow, I sound obsessive...


----------



## temo

Nice bags!  My goodness, Dooney is coming out with some great bags lately!


----------



## sign_coach925T

they are apart of the Boldrini line of bags ; but i think these maybe be exlusives. So if you are by a dooney store print out an bring in . or you can ask live help on the website and email me them the photo. and they can help you. I think that these bags may show up at the annual tent sale. B/c i know certain lines that are note released for mass sell go there or they may just show up at october or november. I know they did this with their crossword line they had two different styles and then after 3-4 months they finally launched. I am sorry i could not be of any more help.  Dooney has come out with some nice shapes and line. I wish they would make it more easier to search and buy them .


----------



## quickchekgirl16

sign_coachboi said:


> they are apart of the Boldrini line of bags ; but i think these maybe be exlusives. So if you are by a dooney store print out an bring in . or you can ask live help on the website and email me them the photo. and they can help you. I think that these bags may show up at the annual tent sale. B/c i know certain lines that are note released for mass sell go there or they may just show up at october or november. I know they did this with their crossword line they had two different styles and then after 3-4 months they finally launched. I am sorry i could not be of any more help.  Dooney has come out with some nice shapes and line. I wish they would make it more easier to search and buy them .



Thanks, I just emailed them!


----------



## KittyKat65

ChanelWannabe said:


> I am a lover of fabulous fakes, so I can't be held to anything!


You might want to keep that info to yourself on this forum


----------



## dragon_0113

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=dcc7sp&s=6

style number? still available? i looked up pictures online but im not sure.
thanks!


----------



## mirdc

Looks like a large lucy - plastic coated canvas version.


----------



## LoveCatsLots

Just exchanged IMs with my youngest niece, who is a D&B fan.  

She says:  It can't be a Lucy, because the handles, tassels and snap closures are "all wrong" and it's much bigger than her medium Lucy.  She thinks she's seen those snap closures on D&B messenger bags with pockets.   She also says the handles look wrong for D&B handbags; something about how the handle is attached to the body of the handbag.  

She's 20 and is on her Blackberry while in computer class,  so she's not absolutely positive.  

Is it possible that the handbag shown is a D&B knockoff?


----------



## one2many

Ok just broke out the older Dooney catalogs and in the fall/winter 2008 catalog they have that bag called the "June" bag.  They show it in signature fabric (style #HK376 for $235) and animal monza printed fabric (style #AM376 for $225).  The catalog doesn't show a plain black leather(ish) though.

They have the signature fabric one still on their site for you to get an idea: http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=40509&beginIndex=


----------



## dragon_0113

thank you! it is the june bag but i cant find the black leather either!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I don't think that is black leather.  I think it is black coated canvas with black leather trim.


----------



## dragon_0113

i wish it was still available


----------



## Millee

I was browsing on ebay and saw this vintage Dooney and Bourke satchel that I just fell completely madly in love with:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260818824380#ht_500wt_1204
But I had to run out of the house as the auction ended and was outbid by $1 (kicking myself for that one). Can anyone help me ID the model/know where I can find another?


----------



## pandorabox

Hey! Sorry you missed it. I hate it when that happens. It looked in really good shape too. To me it looks like it is from the All Weather Leather line. I would contact the seller and ask them if they happen to know or if they can give you the registration number from the bag. Or even what year it was purchased. Hopefully that will help some? Good Luck. Let us know if you find another one.


----------



## Chanticleer

Really cute bag!


----------



## charleston-mom

You didn't miss anything. It's a fake. The hardware is wrong.  So is the handle.  This is actually a really bad fake. The all weather line was actually heavily heavily faked, often by housewives that would sell them out of their garages.  That's exactly what this one looks like. They were very stiff. I remember them well. They would have all sorts of details Dooney never made. You could spot them right away if you really knew the line, like this one. It's a really bad fake. You dodged a bullet. Someone wasted their money.


----------



## Millee

Oh bummer! It's actually the weird hardware I've never seen on a Dooney before that made me really LIKE the bag. Thanks for the heads up though! I never would have known otherwise.


----------



## pandorabox

charleston-mom said:


> You didn't miss anything. It's a fake. The hardware is wrong.  So is the handle.  This is actually a really bad fake. The all weather line was actually heavily heavily faked, often by housewives that would sell them out of their garages.  That's exactly what this one looks like. They were very stiff. I remember them well. They would have all sorts of details Dooney never made. You could spot them right away if you really knew the line, like this one. It's a really bad fake. You dodged a bullet. Someone wasted their money.



Whoa.. no kidding.. wow you are good to spot that.. LOL. I was wondering why would you fake that bag? SHM...


----------



## charleston-mom

pandorabox said:


> Whoa.. no kidding.. wow you are good to spot that.. LOL. I was wondering why would you fake that bag? SHM...


 
The all-weather bags were heavily faked back in the 1980s.  The dooney bags were quite expensive.  They churned out fakes by the hundreds, just like they do now with fake coach bags.


----------



## pandorabox

charleston-mom said:


> The all-weather bags were heavily faked back in the 1980s.  The dooney bags were quite expensive.  They churned out fakes by the hundreds, just like they do now with fake coach bags.



unbelievable! glad you know this info. It boggles me when you can get these on sale for such a price.. kwim?


----------



## BigPurseSue

charleston-mom said:


> The all-weather bags were heavily faked back in the 1980s. The dooney bags were quite expensive. They churned out fakes by the hundreds, just like they do now with fake coach bags.


 
Wow. I had no idea. I would think that All-Weather Leather would be hard to fake since it's basically a sort of shrunken heavy leather. 

My mom showed up one day carrying a fake Dooney, 1980s style, reminiscent of AWL, that she got at a thrift shop. It had an oval Liz Claiborne logo in place of the Dooney duck. Someone around here mentioned that at one point Liz Claiborne was doing Dooney knockoffs. It was a very interesting-looking bag. (Being a conscientous daughter I bought her a real Dooney, but she still likes the fake so much better.  )


----------



## Millee

It's a bit hard to tell if they're real on eBay. I've been using the way the inner tag looks as well as the leather grain (bad fakes have this really awful looking leather) and what color the stitching is (bright yellow means definite fake) as my main methods. I saw a really lovely cream colored all weather doctor's satchel for about $15. It all looks authentic and the leather looks very smooshy and soft, the woman has 100% feedback, but I'm still not sure since it's SO inexpensive. How much is reasonable for an authentic one?


----------



## katieny

They have cute satchels on the DB website that look like the ones from the 90's. They are $298. $15 is a great deal. Snatch it up and join me in starting a vintage dooney revival. I bought one for $35 and expect it any day.


----------



## KatsBags

katieny said:


> They have cute satchels on the DB website that look like the ones from the 90's. They are $298. $15 is a great deal. Snatch it up and *join me in starting a vintage dooney revival. *I bought one for $35 and expect it any day.



Every once in a while, I still carry my AWL bags that I purchased "way back when"  

My 12 y/o daughter even carries them... now and then.


----------



## Millee

Now I just need to pick which ones and what colors! I think I may buy a beige/cream doctor satchel and a green equestrian. There are so many and they're all so lovely! I'm a little nervous about authenticity though, since there was one that looked really great and totally authentic, but then I saw it had a plastic zipper.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Millee said:


> Now I just need to pick which ones and what colors! I think I may buy a beige/cream doctor satchel and a green equestrian. There are so many and they're all so lovely! I'm a little nervous about authenticity though, since there was one that looked really great and totally authentic, but then I saw it had a plastic zipper.


 
You should post it in the Authenticate Dooney... thread. They'll tell you for sure. 

I read somewhere that for a brief time in the '80s some of the Dooneys did have plastic zippers, but I don't know if this is true or apocryphal.


----------



## alaurenb

I'm trying to identify this bag, which was listed in Elle as a Dooney bag. Can anyone identify it?  (the large bag she is carrying in the first image) 

http://www.elle.com/Fashion/Fashion...book-Kristie-Cheung/Kristie-Cheung-s-Wardrobe

Thanks!


----------



## donnaoh

alaurenb said:


> I'm trying to identify this bag, which was listed in Elle as a Dooney bag. Can anyone identify it?  (the large bag she is carrying in the first image)
> 
> http://www.elle.com/Fashion/Fashion...book-Kristie-Cheung/Kristie-Cheung-s-Wardrobe
> 
> Thanks!


Alto, North South Janine


----------



## alaurenb

Thanks!! I love it - it's going on my wish list.


----------



## s.horack

Hi, I bought this bag at the Outlet, I usually do not carry Dooney Bourke, I tend to save my $ to buy previous owned Louis Vuitton, so I am not familiar with this bag or their style names, etc. I  bought this because the sales girl said this bag is Vachetta, one of the main reasons I love LV. I have searched and typed in the product number and nothing comes up.
does DB makes all Vachetta leather handbags? 
Anyone know the name? 
Also, when I wet the leather it turned dark but then went back to the light tan color when dry, I would think if it was Vachetta it would leave a watermark similiar to LV.

Any info is greatly appreciated!

I included an attachment, I hope I did it right


----------



## Marie Lee

what does it say on the top left of your tag? that is usually where the name is.  It looks like some styles in the dillon line, but I  don't know for sure. Many DB bags are vacchetta, the Alto line for one.  Go to Dourney Bourke .com and check it out, also they have info there on the leather and it's care.  They make great bags that wear forever.


----------



## annie1

It should say on the white tag on the bag. Very nice btw


----------



## seton

agree that it should say on the tag. I believe that it should say something like 'Florentine Dillen Satchel' or something like that. It's vachetta but treated.


----------



## dcooney4

Look on their site as I can't tell what the texture is from the photo. It is very pretty though.


----------



## choning

Or try registering your bag at dooney's site to get the exact name..


----------



## Collie5

Nice bag!


----------



## s.horack

Thank you to everyone who responded.  I did try looking up by the information on the tag, which is a set of numbers and then NA Satchel.  I am assuming the NA is for the Natural leather, as that is the color of the bag.

I know it is some kind of satchel, but I can not figure out the exact name, I am really interested in the leather.

I was thinking the Dillen line too as I saw some of these in the Outlet as well and the leather did look similiar but it was in different colors, so a bit hard to tell.  I went to the DB site and searched by the information on the tag and also all leather lines and there is no bag that looks like this one.

I also have looked up everything that is included on the tag and nothing comes up online, it keeps taking me to a Florentine Satchel that is nothing like this purse.

I will also take the advice of registering it through DB, this will get me the name of the bag?  Thanks, I did not know that, so I really appreciate everyone's help.  As you can tell, I have not purchased many DB's


----------



## poopsie

Call D&B CS and give them the serial numbers. Sometimes Dooney has really boring names like Signature Zip Top Satchel  or some such.


----------



## tobefetching

It looks like a Dillen Satchel from the Alto leather line to me.


----------



## s.horack

Hi, thanks for all of the advice and I did register thebag on DB website. It says it is a Satchel from the Portofino line. Bummed out because the entire reason I bought this was because I was told by the sales clerk that it was Vachetta leather and the entire purse will darken. I read on the DB website that  the Portofino line does not darken. If there is any vachetta on the bottom of the handles it said that part may darken (I do not think there is any Vachetta on this bag).
I am bummed as I was told this is a final sale item, but I was not told the leather line correctly. It is a beautiful bag but it is taking away from my Cabas Mezzo LV savings i also have a Kate Spade in this color leather already, maybe I should sell the Kate Spade since I do not use the style much.
Anyway, thanks everyone for the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## seton

s.horack said:


> Hi, thanks for all of the advice and I did register thebag on DB website. It says it is a Satchel from the Portofino line. Bummed out because the entire reason I bought this was because I was told by the sales clerk that it was Vachetta leather and the entire purse will darken. I read on the DB website that  the Portofino line does not darken. If there is any vachetta on the bottom of the handles it said that part may darken (I do not think there is any Vachetta on this bag).
> I am bummed as I was told this is a final sale item, but I was not told the leather line correctly. It is a beautiful bag but it is taking away from my Cabas Mezzo LV savings i also have a Kate Spade in this color leather already, maybe I should sell the Kate Spade since I do not use the style much.
> Anyway, thanks everyone for the advice, much appreciated.



I think that it might have the incorrect tag on it. Unless there is a much older Portofino line I never saw, the recent Portofino line (some of which u can still see on the website) is a thick PEBBLED leather. Similar to Dillen II line but the leather is even thicker. 

Also, all the bags in that line had the brass duck logo, not the D&B name plate logo like yours has. What kind of lining material does ur bag have? Portofino has the gingham lining.


----------



## Murphy47

It is the same shape as a satchel I have from 09 called Juliette. 
If so it is vachetta but treated. It will darken some but not more than a shade or 2.


----------



## s.horack

seton said:


> I think that it might have the incorrect tag on it. Unless there is a much older Portofino line I never saw, the recent Portofino line (some of which u can still see on the website) is a thick PEBBLED leather. Similar to Dillen II line but the leather is even thicker.
> 
> Also, all the bags in that line had the brass duck logo, not the D&B name plate logo like yours has. What kind of lining material does ur bag have? Portofino has the gingham lining.



It is all red lining which is similiar to the Florentine line but no green. Since it darkened when wet and returned to the light color of the bag when dry, I was thinking it was from the florentine or florentine vachetta line. I emailed DB and never heard back, so I am calling tomorrow.
Thanks for the info, hopefully you are right, I have never been through this much work to find out the name and leather of a handbag


----------



## s.horack

seton said:


> I think that it might have the incorrect tag on it. Unless there is a much older Portofino line I never saw, the recent Portofino line (some of which u can still see on the website) is a thick PEBBLED leather. Similar to Dillen II line but the leather is even thicker.
> 
> Also, all the bags in that line had the brass duck logo, not the D&B name plate logo like yours has. What kind of lining material does ur bag have? Portofino has the gingham lining.



Hi, I googled the Portofino and red lining and a post on QVC came up and showed a Portofino with the same D&B plate as mine but the lining is not red. Hmm not sure hopefully DB can get me an answer


----------



## s.horack

Murphy47 said:


> It is the same shape as a satchel I have from 09 called Juliette.
> If so it is vachetta but treated. It will darken some but not more than a shade or 2.



Does yours have the same DB plate and red lining as mine? Thanks your info is very helpful


----------



## indiaink

OP, I think you've probably figured out that 'vachetta' can also refer to a color, as well as a type of leather.  I am much afraid that your Dooney is a 'color', and not the leather.  I went through a similar issue a few years ago ... it is rare to find vachetta leather in a lower-cost bag; it pretty much remains in the land of LV.

If you don't want anything other than vachetta, it's best to return this bag.


----------



## seton

horack, i believe i have some info on your bag. let me know what DB says and we will test it out.


----------



## s.horack

seton said:


> horack, i believe i have some info on your bag. let me know what DB says and we will test it out.


They said the tag is correct, it is from the Portofino collection and said that alot of their satchels from various lines are lined in red?  Does not make sense as the Portofino line looks to be a Pebbled leather , mine is very smooth..almost looks like the Alto leather on the website.  I get a sense DB does not really care even after I told them the outlet stated that this was a Vachetta leather purse several times (because I honestly did not believe them the first couple times they said it was)...there is now a smudge that I noticed on this bag and want to make sure I clean it properly.
Any information you have would be great, I really, really appreciate your help.
At this point, I am just upset that the DB Outlet told me it was a Vachetta purse and according to DB that is not the case, it is from the Portofino line.  
The DB Outlet stated that this is final sale and returns are not allowed. I do like the purse, so I will keep it (do not think there is much choice) but I am now worried about the stain and how to get it out.


----------



## seton

s.horack said:


> They said the tag is correct, it is from the Portofino collection and said that alot of their satchels from various lines are lined in red?  Does not make sense as the Portofino line looks to be a Pebbled leather , mine is very smooth..almost looks like the Alto leather on the website.  I get a sense DB does not really care even after I told them the outlet stated that this was a Vachetta leather purse several times (because I honestly did not believe them the first couple times they said it was)...there is now a smudge that I noticed on this bag and want to make sure I clean it properly.
> Any information you have would be great, I really, really appreciate your help.
> At this point, I am just upset that the DB Outlet told me it was a Vachetta purse and according to DB that is not the case, it is from the Portofino line.
> The DB Outlet stated that this is final sale and returns are not allowed. I do like the purse, so I will keep it (do not think there is much choice) but I am now worried about the stain and how to get it out.




OK. 
First of all, let me say that I have a Portofino bag with Vachetta under the handle.

I also have an authentic LV Alma with Vacchetta handles so I know the difference between vachetta and Portofino. 

Portofino bags style numbers should start with 2Pxxx. 
YOURS should be SO68B. Is this correct? Red lining with a black nylon key leash inside which means that it was made sometime this summer since DB started implementing the nylon leash in July. If so, these are all vachetta natural bags made specifically for the outlets. I heard (not confirmed) that they are limited edition.  Nothing is sensitive as LV vachetta. Coach vachetta and DB vachetta are not nearly as sensitive. Both will still tan tho.


----------



## Louiebabeee

I think the outlet may let you exchange for another bag. I would call and speak to a manager where you purchased it and tell him/her the problem. I do think the bag is lovely though! I like the color, but as you said it will need to be treated with more care than other colors.


----------



## s.horack

seton said:


> OK.
> First of all, let me say that I have a Portofino bag with Vachetta under the handle.
> 
> I also have an authentic LV Alma with Vacchetta handles so I know the difference between vachetta and Portofino.
> 
> Portofino bags style numbers should start with 2Pxxx.
> YOURS should be SO68B. Is this correct? Red lining with a black nylon key leash inside which means that it was made sometime this summer since DB started implementing the nylon leash in July. If so, these are all vachetta natural bags made specifically for the outlets. I heard (not confirmed) that they are limited edition. Nothing is sensitive as LV vachetta. Coach vachetta and DB vachetta are not nearly as sensitive. Both will still tan tho.


 
Oh my goodness, you are AMAZING  You have provided me more information than any DB Customer Service individual has, you really do not know how much I appreciate this!  You are right, it is red lining with a black nylon key leash (which I asked the DB outlet why it would by nylon and not leather, looks rather cheap to me, they said they think DB changed this awhile back, again the sales clerks were a bunch of teenagers that were paying more attention to the cute boy in the store with his girlfriend than to a middle age women asking about Vachetta leather..lol)
Now that I can safely assume it is Vachetta, I know about how to try and clean it.  Well really, I do not clean my Louis Vuitton's, I usually send them away to be cleaned but imagine if I try to get the smudge off of the Vachetta, I need to be careful eventhough this purse is not as sensitive as my Louis Vuitton vachetta leather.
Again, thank you so much, I really appreciate the time you put into helping me


----------



## indiaink

I am very glad to be wrong, in this case.


----------



## timetoshop2012

Hello Everyone,

I Was Scrolling Online & Came Across This Beautiful Bag!

I Was Hoping Someone Here Could Help ID This Bag For Me. 

The Seller Lists It Just As Vintage Dooney & Bourke.

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Looks like the smaller version of this. http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=19834


----------



## RebeccaJ

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=19935


----------



## timetoshop2012

Thank You!



RebeccaJ said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=19935


----------



## miacostigan

I'm looking for the name of this signature tote. Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaJ

It looks like the quilted sig but no idea what style.  Looks like a QVC oto or outlet bag maybe.


----------



## Normamargot

Long time lurker...first found this site when they had Dooney section; glad it's back! I bought this bag from IluvDooney via Amazon last year.


Dooney & Bourke black Shadow DB Tote is what my invoice said.


----------



## MiaBorsa

This leather looks different...almost like calf.  Of course, Zappos doesn't give a Dooney style number or any info.    http://www.zappos.com/product/8263711/color/463254


----------



## StillWG

I'm pretty sure that the Zappos link is this Calf Zip Around on the Dooney site:  

Hope this works!

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=66205&sitex=10020:22372:US


What do you think?


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

That sure looks like it, Sue!   Thanks.   I just ordered one from Zappos so hopefully I will like it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> That sure looks like it, Sue!   Thanks.   I just ordered one from Zappos so hopefully I will like it.





That's a nice wallet!  I like the slot for your phone.  Let me guess, Chestnut w/ brown Tmoro, right?


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> That's a nice wallet!  I like the slot for your phone.  Let me guess, Chestnut w/ brown Tmoro, right?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


>


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> That's a nice wallet!  I like the slot for your phone.  Let me guess, Chestnut w/ brown Tmoro, right?


 
  Great guess, GF!



Sue


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


>


 
To match your new chestnut montecatini??? kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> To match your new chestnut montecatini??? kc



Hope so, KC!!       I already have a chestnut florentine wallet, so maybe one or the other of them will match good enough!   (I like Zappos because returns are free shipping if it doesn't work!)


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Hope so, KC!!  I already have a chestnut florentine wallet, so maybe one or the other of them will match good enough! (I like Zappos because returns are free shipping if it doesn't work!)


 
I have never ordered from Zappos but I hear good things about them. I am anxious to see what you think of the calf leather. I like the sage calf hobo on ILD....but I am showing some much needed restraint . kc


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> This leather looks different...almost like calf. Of course, Zappos doesn't give a Dooney style number or any info. http://www.zappos.com/product/8263711/color/463254


 
Sarah, is this what you just bought?
http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-4321/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail

Check out the price difference.....  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I have never ordered from Zappos but I hear good things about them. I am anxious to see what you think of the calf leather. I like the sage calf hobo on ILD....but I am showing some much needed restraint . kc


The new calf pieces I have seen in the department stores are very nice...a lot softer, thicker leather than the "old" thin and stiff calf.  I hope this is the nicer leather.


MrsKC said:


> Sarah, is this what you just bought?
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-4321/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail
> 
> Check out the price difference.....  kc



Not exactly the same, but close.  If they had it in chestnut I'd be ALL OVER IT!!


----------



## LitGeek

I bet it will be beautiful!  Looking forward to your review!


----------



## MiaBorsa

If it doesn't work, I'll whip out my old standard Dooney leopard wallet.  That wallet seems to go with any brown or black purse.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> If it doesn't work, I'll whip out my old standard Dooney leopard wallet.  That wallet seems to go with any brown or black purse.


Dooney leopard...swoon  If you think about it next time you have it out please take a photo for me  I would love to see it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Dooney leopard...swoon  If you think about it next time you have it out please take a photo for me  I would love to see it!



Here ya go...


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Here ya go...


 
Love this CCW!! 

Mine hasn't been out for a while.  I must remedy that situation soon!


Sue


----------



## Honeytown

MiaBorsa said:


> Here ya go...


Beautiful!


----------



## LitGeek

Thanks for the photo  That wallet is super cute! Why did they ever stop selling that? I want one!


----------



## StillWG

LitGeek said:


> Thanks for the photo  That wallet is super cute! *Why did they ever stop selling that? I want one*!


 

Dooney should definitely consult with us before discontinuing items!  

There's a green CCW (matches my green D II Satchel from two years ago) that I would love to have and have never been able to find again.  The CCW was a blink and forever gone type of color like those Pebbled Leather Alto Hobos.  Not fair!!  



Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Honeytown said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, HT!




LitGeek said:


> Thanks for the photo  That wallet is super cute! Why did they ever stop selling that? I want one!


There was a whole line of leopard bags that were GORGEOUS.  I wish they would bring them back.  The continental clutch is my favorite Dooney wallet style and this one seems to go with so many shades of tan/brown/black that it's a great one to own.


----------



## angel4Love

Ladies i need assistance. Can anyone recognize this bag? Please help..TIA


----------



## angel4Love

Forgot the pic.


----------



## StillWG

Hi!

This beauty is a Crossword Maurizia:

http://www.londonluggage.com/dnbcw862.htm

has a picture.

Here is her Dooney listing to show colors she came in:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=24968

HTH

Sue


----------



## angel4Love

StillWG said:


> Hi!
> 
> This beauty is a Crossword Maurizia:
> 
> http://www.londonluggage.com/dnbcw862.htm
> 
> has a picture.
> 
> Here is her Dooney listing to show colors she came in:
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=24968
> 
> HTH
> 
> Sue






Yay! Many thanks Sue!


----------



## StillWG

angel4Love said:


> Yay! Many thanks Sue!


 

I was happy to help!  

Do you have this bag?  I have always loved the Crossword bags but never got one for some reason.  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

I still have the original crossword zip wallet in coffee.  I bring it out sometimes when I feel nostalgic


----------



## angel4Love

StillWG said:


> I was happy to help!
> 
> Do you have this bag?  I have always loved the Crossword bags but never got one for some reason.
> 
> 
> Sue



Yes I do. The reason I was asking was I was trying to sell it and I had forgotten the name of it


----------



## MandyLDee

I love this bag. Does anyone know the style/name? If so, does Dooney still make it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

That appears to be a first-generation Florentine Vachetta Bucket Bag tote, from about 4-5 years ago.  Here's one in the chestnut color...   http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/dooney-&-bourke-florentine-vachetta-bucket-bag-tote/48704


----------



## MandyLDee

MiaBorsa said:


> That appears to be a first-generation Florentine Vachetta Bucket Bag tote, from about 4-5 years ago.  Here's one in the chestnut color...   http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/dooney-&-bourke-florentine-vachetta-bucket-bag-tote/48704



Thanks! That is it. I have looked for it on ebay, but no one is selling! I really want this bag.


----------



## only dooney

Hi MandyLee --- I found one on ebay listed for sale!!!!!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...213?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8d57a3e5


----------



## MandyLDee

only dooney said:


> Hi MandyLee --- I found one on ebay listed for sale!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...213?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8d57a3e5


OH my....YOU ARE THE BEST! Thank you thank you thank you! Every time I have looked on ebay, there aren't any.


----------



## only dooney

I am soooo glad you saw my post before another Dooney lover snagged it (before you had a chance to see it!)


----------



## seton

Yay! I love happy endings! 
I dont think that's the same color as in the ad tho.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

but a great deal!!!! hope you love it!!


----------



## abl13

Hi ladies! My mom just gave me her beautiful preowned Dooney! I was wondering if anyone knew the name or color? Its 15" long at the base. Thanks in advance!


----------



## suntenya

That is definitely the regular sized florentine satchel. I believe that is the natural color that has just darkened over time. Other ladies who know way more than I do, please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## abl13

suntenya said:


> That is definitely the regular sized florentine satchel. I believe that is the natural color that has just darkened over time. Other ladies who know way more than I do, please correct me if I'm wrong!




Thank you!!! It's definitely a few years old but still has the amazing leather smell. It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I love this style bag... 

Suntenya, you are correct, this is the large Florentine Satchel in the color Natural. It has a beautiful patina and has darkened quite a bit.  I'm thinking she must have purchased when this style first came out a couple years back. What a nice thing of your mom to do.


----------



## suntenya

abl13 said:


> Thank you!!! It's definitely a few years old but still has the amazing leather smell. It's a beautiful bag.


You're welcome! And yes, I love the smell of the florentine bags!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I agree, I think it's the regular size florentine satchel in the color natural with its beautiful patina.  Your mom is really nice.    Such a great bag.


----------



## Bobetta

Hi! So a few days ago when I went to check out the ILoveDooney flash sale, I got sidetracked and ordered this little briefcase style tote from another seller. No clue of the style name. And she seems legit. The inside and the tags look good. She's smaller than I pictured but is big enough for my 11" Sony VAIO and some papers. And the color is pretty. Took a few shots. I paid $65. And she's in great condition. (Now I will go back to panting after all the grey bags and trying to pick a plan!!)


----------



## Gilmoregirl

This bag was sold on QVC years ago... I believe it was the "original" pocket satchel. I almost ordered it in navy sooo many times lol great find. I believe original retail was like $350


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Love the outfit by the way!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Double pocket tote! That's the name lol


----------



## Nebo

Great deal and perfect work bag! Looking classy and sassy


----------



## MiaBorsa

Really cute bag!   You got a deal on that one!


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> This bag was sold on QVC years ago... I believe it was the "original" pocket satchel. I almost ordered it in navy sooo many times lol great find. I believe original retail was like $350




Oooohhhh, I would've loved navy. This is a good color, too. I'm guessing it's natural. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> Love the outfit by the way!




And thanks for the outfit love


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Great deal and perfect work bag! Looking classy and sassy







MiaBorsa said:


> Really cute bag!   You got a deal on that one!







Gilmoregirl said:


> Double pocket tote! That's the name lol




Double pocket tote. Thanks! I ordered it in a rush and didn't do much research. Just looked up a few pics to make sure it was a legit Dooney. Lol. 

And thanks, ladies, so much. Sometimes the random buys are the best ones. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Really great bag and buy Bobetta! It looks great on you and you look great as always.


----------



## G.Allyn

You made me feel better.  You don't hear or see many people buying the old AWL.  I had this double pocket tote in red, ordered from QVC and paid about $250.00, back in @ 2005.  A few years ago I sold it and then missed the size, the sturdy AWL and the quick zippered opening.  

I felt lucky to find a NWT, wrapped in plastic, with a registration card, on eBay for $118.00.  Bought the same red.  Probably came from QVC, since the bag came with a cosmetic bag and key fob.  I was thrilled to find this old style.  Usually, I don't care for obvious exterior pockets, but still liked this bag.  

I was happy with the price I paid, but you got yours for a FAB price.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi B!

Congrats on a great deal! I remember this bag from QVC but I sat on the fence too long. Not long after it was no longer available I saw a woman carrying it in red.   Seeing it IRL made me want it more.

Thanks for the pics! Enjoy!


----------



## Pixie RN

This looks great on you. Girl, what a heck of a deal you got. AWL's are hard to find new or in good condition. Of course Dooney has a few. I will not part with my made in the US AWL's for anything. w


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta--here's your bag.  It was a TSV in 2006 or 2007.    https://www.qvc.com/webapp/wcs/stor...sKuOd6ND7r+SDGzaNqrndKuJd3+&ddkey=http:Logoff


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Bobetta--here's your bag.  It was a TSV in 2006 or 2007.    https://www.qvc.com/webapp/wcs/stor...sKuOd6ND7r+SDGzaNqrndKuJd3+&ddkey=http:Logoff



Holy egg nog! How'd you dig that up?? Lol


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> Bobetta--here's your bag.  It was a TSV in 2006 or 2007.    https://www.qvc.com/webapp/wcs/stor...sKuOd6ND7r+SDGzaNqrndKuJd3+&ddkey=http:Logoff




Ohhh, how interesting - it was years ago. It was way before my Dooney obsession. The link is not loading for me. I'm very curious to see the listing. Maybe I'll search the site? (Good research, by the way.)


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Really great bag and buy Bobetta! It looks great on you and you look great as always.







RuedeNesle said:


> Hi B!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on a great deal! I remember this bag from QVC but I sat on the fence too long. Not long after it was no longer available I saw a woman carrying it in red.   Seeing it IRL made me want it more.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics! Enjoy!







Pixie RN said:


> This looks great on you. Girl, what a heck of a deal you got. AWL's are hard to find new or in good condition. Of course Dooney has a few. I will not part with my made in the US AWL's for anything. w




Thanks, Ladies, so much!! It was such a random buy. Literally stumbled upon it and for the price, I figured - grab now, question it later. You guys have made me even more excited to get it. It got here quick too! And the seller wasn't kidding when she said it was lightly used. It came with the key fob attached and in a random satin Coach bag. Lol. I can't complain. 

And, RN, funny you still have that memory of the bag, missing it and then seeing it in person. Ugh. We are so Dooney absorbed. I love it!! 

But I bet if I set out to find this bag on eBay, I wouldn't have been so lucky. It spoke to me and the bag wanted to come home to me. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Pixie RN said:


> This looks great on you. Girl, what a heck of a deal you got. AWL's are hard to find new or in good condition. Of course Dooney has a few. I will not part with my made in the US AWL's for anything. w




Thanks!! As I just wrote now, (I should've added you to the multi-quote), but I didn't know what kind of bag I was looking at. I searched online. Saw a few pics, but no name. And I had no time to think. I sensed I had to jump on it. It was a "buy it now." I don't mess around with bidding wars. Lol. I'll love it for life too. She's a keeper.


----------



## shoperadictgirl

While visiting the 'Grand Canal Shoppes' in Vegas. I saw a collection of bags I cannot remember or find the name of.  They were not the normal classic, clean lines Dooney usually makes but a more relaxed boho style of squishy nice leathers.  I remember there was a flap style' of bag.  They were around $500+ and the store was having a sale of 1/2 price.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I think they were Montecatini line from Dooney.  Italian made, soft leather, relaxed styles. I you type this into the search bar on Dooney 2 shopper styles pop up.  You may be able to find others if you google it.


----------



## shoperadictgirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think they were Montecatini line from Dooney.  Italian made, soft leather, relaxed styles. I you type this into the search bar on Dooney 2 shopper styles pop up.  You may be able to find others if you google it.


 
thank you! YES, I googled and these are the bags!  Now to just find one!  Kicking myself I didn't get one when I had the chance!!!  What is 'dooney 2 shopper'?  Can you send me a link?


----------



## Surfercisco

I think I have one of these- the Montecatini Buckle Hobo.  Beautiful bag, very squishy.  The only reason why it's standing up is that I keep it stuffed when not in use.  Smells divine.  Looking forward to clear days before I bring her out again.


----------



## Surfercisco

Here's a pic
will have to upload later. With an ipad- it's so easy to turn photos upside down.


----------



## Surfercisco

Here we go,


----------



## Surfercisco

Okay- I don't understand this at all.  On my ipad, the image is right side up.  Yet, on my laptop, the image is upside down.  If you all see an upside down image, please let me know so I can delete the post.  SIgh.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

What I meant was on the Dooney web site when you typed in the collection name in the search bar,  then 2 of the shopper styles were displayed.   Sorry it was confusing.  There were no hobos or other styles on the Dooney web site.


----------



## hayleyeh

I spotted it on Tumblr and absolutely love the looks of it. Sorry I don't have a better photo!


----------



## MaryBel

Looks like a dillen satchel. Style DE688

Search dooney and bourke dillen satchel in ebay and you will get 3 mixed with the newer styles. There's a navy, a fuchsia and a yellow one.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/321661199040?nav=SEARCH


----------



## hayleyeh

MaryBel said:


> Looks like a dillen satchel. Style DE688
> 
> 
> 
> Search dooney and bourke dillen satchel in ebay and you will get 3 mixed with the newer styles. There's a navy, a fuchsia and a yellow one.
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321661199040?nav=SEARCH




Thank you! I'm going to have to keep hunting for the brown!


----------



## sagg99

can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  thanks for your help


----------



## Daquiri

It looks to me like a Dillen Juliette due to the fabric strap peeking out on the side. I have one just like it. The leather on this one looks so yummy!


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> can anyone tell me the name of this bag?  thanks for your help



I've been keeping an eye out for this and found one (French Blue?) on eBay you might be interested in comparing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...270?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5674cfb2ee

Still haven't found the name of the style.


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> I've been keeping an eye out for this and found one (French Blue?) on eBay you might be interested in comparing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...270?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5674cfb2ee
> 
> Still haven't found the name of the style.



Thanks catbird9
I've only found 1 other bag like this one, they all seem to be made without an inside tag, and duck fob I'm searching with the words "buckled saddle bag" and "messenger bag" with no luck. I've looked on Horsekeeping's site, the closest is a surrey bag, but those only have 1 buckle


----------



## Peach08

Hi ladies I would need your assistance in Identifying this dooney bag

It seems like the material is a kind of coated burlap?? Or straw?? Never seen anything like it 





The pictures are from a local sellers listing and she has it up for sale for a VERY good deal just want to know the name so I could do some research 

Thx!!


----------



## MaryBel

It looks like the same material used for the Panama collection, which is coated cotton.. It was from a few years ago, around 2010 or so, although lately I've seen a few styles from that material at Nordstrom rack, Marshalls and TJMaxx. I think Dooney is using their leftover materials. The panama bags were lined, so this might be one of those bags made for discount stores.


----------



## Peach08

MaryBel said:


> It looks like the same material used for the Panama collection, which is coated cotton.. It was from a few years ago, around 2010 or so, although lately I've seen a few styles from that material at Nordstrom rack, Marshalls and TJMaxx. I think Dooney is using their leftover materials. The panama bags were lined, so this might be one of those bags made for discount stores.



Thank you! 

Yes the seller did mention she purchased from marshalls for 100$

She is selling the bag for, get this.....2$ as it needs to be cleaned 

From what I have read cleaning this should be easy


----------



## Stephg

Hey girls, usually an MK girl but came across a few Dooney styles I absolutely loved. Can anyone tell me what this bag is called?


----------



## jeep317

Stephg said:


> Hey girls, usually an MK girl but came across a few Dooney styles I absolutely loved. Can anyone tell me what this bag is called?


It was a QVC exclusive item A240161 
*Dooney & Bourke Pebble Leather Domed Satchel w/Accessories*


----------



## Stephg

jeep317 said:


> It was a QVC exclusive item A240161
> *Dooney & Bourke Pebble Leather Domed Satchel w/Accessories*



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Stephg

One more, anyone know what this bag is called? Thanks for the help!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Stephg said:


> One more, anyone know what this bag is called? Thanks for the help!
> 
> View attachment 3404322


That's a Florentine Satchel, but I can't tell which size.   http://www.dooney.com/florentine-me...el&start=1&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine


----------



## Stephg

MiaBorsa said:


> That's a Florentine Satchel, but I can't tell which size.   http://www.dooney.com/florentine-me...el&start=1&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine



Great thank you, such a beauty!


----------



## Stephg

Hi ladies,

Is this a florentine satchel?


----------



## MrsKC

Stephg said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Is this a florentine satchel?
> 
> View attachment 3431401



Yes


----------



## Stephg

MrsKC said:


> Yes



Thank you for confirming! New to dooney bags, just won her for a steal in an auction [emoji3]


----------



## Danzie89

Can someone help me identify these?


----------



## MrsKC

Stephg said:


> Thank you for confirming! New to dooney bags, just won her for a steal in an auction [emoji3]



Natural Florentine is gorgeous.  Enjoy


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Danzie89 said:


> Can someone help me identify these?


The one on the left is a pebbled leather domed satchel.  Sometimes it was called French leather.  I don't know about the one on the right.


----------



## Danzie89

lavenderjunkie said:


> The one on the left is a pebbled leather domed satchel.  Sometimes it was called French leather.  I don't know about the one on the right.



Thanks for that! Do you know what year the French leather is from? The color and leather are phenomenal. I have to thank my boyfriend for snatching these for me!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Danzie89 said:


> Thanks for that! Do you know what year the French leather is from? The color and leather are phenomenal. I have to thank my boyfriend for snatching these for me!


I don't know for sure.   I've had mine for about 10 years,  but it could be a lot older than that.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> The one on the left is a pebbled leather domed satchel.  Sometimes it was called French leather.  I don't know about the one on the right.



I think the one in the right is small Lulu. I think they were calf leather.


----------



## Danzie89

MaryBel said:


> I think the one in the right is small Lulu. I think they were calf leather.


Thank you! Yeah, the leather on the small Lulu is much lighter and less tough than the French leather. My boyfriend practically stole these for $10 each. I'm in love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Danzie89 said:


> Thank you! Yeah, the leather on the small Lulu is much lighter and less tough than the French leather. My boyfriend practically stole these for $10 each. I'm in love!


Wow, he really did steal them!   Great buys for sure.


----------



## BlondieToHell

Could someone please give me the name of this Dooney?  I've had it a while and don't know what it's called!  I've also never seen another one like it. Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

BlondieToHell said:


> Could someone please give me the name of this Dooney?  I've had it a while and don't know what it's called!  I've also never seen another one like it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441405



I have this same bag in red but don't know what it's called. ....


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlondieToHell said:


> Could someone please give me the name of this Dooney?  I've had it a while and don't know what it's called!  I've also never seen another one like it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441405



I have a small hobo in the color saddle from what looks like the same collection. I believe around 2005 or so. This might get you a little closer in your research.


----------



## hermesaddict197

Hi all! 
I am not usually a Dooney fan, however, I saw this bag on Instagram and I think it would be great for travel when I don't want to use a higher end bag.  It sold before I could buy it. Can anyone tell my the style name and any other info on the bag? TIA


----------



## MaryBel

hermesaddict197 said:


> Hi all!
> I am not usually a Dooney fan, however, I saw this bag on Instagram and I think it would be great for travel when I don't want to use a higher end bag.  It sold before I could buy it. Can anyone tell my the style name and any other info on the bag? TIA
> 
> View attachment 3449001



It's a Susanna tote. I'm not sure of the material. The Susanna tote comes in medium and large in a lot of different collections. You can do a search for it and see if you find any you like. I saw a few in pebbled leather on ebay.


----------



## dgphoto

Hi! Wasn't sure it was appropriate to tag onto this post but I didn't see another post on identifying bags... Anyhoot, does anyone have a guess which bag this is? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## MaryBel

dgphoto said:


> Hi! Wasn't sure it was appropriate to tag onto this post but I didn't see another post on identifying bags... Anyhoot, does anyone have a guess which bag this is? Any help is appreciated!
> View attachment 3472914



This is a bag from the Florentine collection. The name of the bag is 'The Smith bag'. I can't say for sure what color is it, looks like red.
It retailed for $398


----------



## Enjoie

Hi Everyone,
Can anyone give me any ideas what this style is called, or when it was made?
I love these; I have four!  They're All Weather pebbled leather.  Made in China.
The larger is a perfect size, very light and comfortable. 
Thanks to all fellow Dooney lovers!


----------



## TaterTots

Enjoie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Can anyone give me any ideas what this style is called, or when it was made?
> I love these; I have four!  They're All Weather pebbled leather.  Made in China.
> The larger is a perfect size, very light and comfortable.
> Thanks to all fellow Dooney lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479703



I believe this is one of many of Dooneys hobo styles. I've had a few bags over the past 16yrs that I've purchased Dooney that were called hobo in this shape and sizes.  Isn't that Pebbled Leather amazing!


----------



## Enjoie

TaterTots said:


> I believe this is one of many of Dooneys hobo styles. I've had a few bags over the past 16yrs that I've purchased Dooney that were called hobo in this shape and sizes.  Isn't that Pebbled Leather amazing!


Hi TaterTots,

Thanks for the reply!  Hobo sounds likely for sure.  I love the leather; it's tough, but feels super soft.  I've found all mine on EBay.  It might be odd to want the same style in four different colors, but hey! that's how I am 

I wanted to add a note to Danzie89 if she's still around.  I have the French Leather Small Domed Satchel also, mine is tan and I didn't get such a great deal on it!  What a steal.  I found a site that had the whole line for sale at one time in the past.  The small retailed for $265, the medium for $325, and the large for $365.  I don't know if we're allowed to provide links, so if you search for "londonluggage" and Dooney French Leather you can probably find it.  It's the whole line, with prices and colors.  But not the years it was produced unfortunately.


----------



## jenn805

Anyone know the name of this one? 

Thank you


----------



## MiaBorsa

That appears to be the Florentine Vachetta Leather Letter Carrier, probably the chestnut color.  Here's an old listing for the bag...   http://www.londonluggageshop.com/cart/product.php?productid=20829


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> That appears to be the Florentine Vachetta Leather Letter Carrier, probably the chestnut color.  Here's an old listing for the bag...   http://www.londonluggageshop.com/cart/product.php?productid=20829


Thank you


----------



## dgphoto

Found this thrifting today. It'll be my next rehab project. Anyone know what this style's name is? And the color name? It's not really a briefcase but more like a large portfolio bag. Measures about 14" x 9"


----------



## jenn805

Does anyone know the name of this bag 

Thanks


----------



## MiaBorsa

That is from the original Dillen Collection,   I want to say a Dillen Pocket Tote but honestly I can't remember the name.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi Jenn!

MiaBorsa is correct. It's the Dillen Pocket Tote.  I bought one in Navy at the Dooney outlet about 5 years ago (maybe longer), and sold it on Ebay about 3 years ago.  I loved the bag, but the strap drop was not long enough for me.  I could get it over my shoulder unless I was wearing winter coats. But I really loved that it was a top zip bag and it had the front outside zipper pocket.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I also have this bag in the navy color and was told ( by someone here) Dillen pocket tote. This is one of my very favorite bags I own. I love the size, color and squishiness  of the leather. 

Here is mine ..


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Dooney Dillen collection was one of the best.  Glad you are enjoying your Dillen handbags/totes.


----------



## Twoboyz

This is a very good looking tote. I love the details.


----------



## Amy Smith

Florentine Vanchetta


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I am looking for the name of this bag in the most recent Dooney emails advertising their 20% sale. It looks like an Alto, and i LOVE it .. I can't find it on their site, so I thought Id ask here


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I am looking for the name of this bag in the most recent Dooney emails advertising their 20% sale. It looks like an Alto, and i LOVE it .. I can't find it on their site, so I thought Id ask here



Hi!
My guess is that it is this one and it is gorgeous! 
http://www.dooney.com/montecatini-c...or=MTWHMTWH#q=montecatini&start=1&cgid=dooney


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Hi!
> My guess is that it is this one and it is gorgeous!
> http://www.dooney.com/montecatini-c...or=MTWHMTWH#q=montecatini&start=1&cgid=dooney



THANK YOU KC! On sale for only $500 <thud>  It is gorgeous, but I am not doing that .. Why do they have to use the $625 handbag in their advertisements?


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I am looking for the name of this bag in the most recent Dooney emails advertising their 20% sale. It looks like an Alto, and i LOVE it .. I can't find it on their site, so I thought Id ask here



I have a Montecatini hobo in Forest from a few years ago that is very nice. I need to get her out .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> I have a Montecatini hobo in Forest from a few years ago that is very nice. I need to get her out .


Yes you do, that color sounds perfect for the season.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> THANK YOU KC! On sale for only $500 <thud>  It is gorgeous, but I am not doing that .. Why do they have to use the $625 handbag in their advertisements?



Pricey for sure! 
For a brief moment I had the side zip Toscana Tote in my cart yesterday.  Thought it would be a great computer bag. ....I abandoned my cart before checking out. I have plenty of laptop totes . I was almost sucked into the sale.

Sometimes Montecatini ends up on ILD....


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew the name of this bag? Is it an Alto?  Thanks much! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I have another one that stumped me. At first glance this appears to be the Verona Elisa in pebbled leather, but when I zoom in it looks like a textured fabric, even on the top flap. I've never seen this version before. Does anyone know? Thanks! 




Here is the tag, but I don't know the style name. 

View attachment 3642508


----------



## jazzy1587

Twoboyz said:


> I have another one that stumped me. At first glance this appears to be the Verona Elisa in pebbled leather, but when I zoom in it looks like a textured fabric, even on the top flap. I've never seen this version before. Does anyone know? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3642440
> 
> 
> Here is the tag, but I don't know the style name.
> 
> View attachment 3642508


The second one is the nylon Elisa...not sure of the first one.


----------



## Twoboyz

jazzy1587 said:


> The second one is the nylon Elisa...not sure of the first one.



Thank you! I thought the nylon Elisa had a leather too flap. This one looks like the flap is made of the same fabric material as the bag. It has the same texture. Maybe the photograph is just deceiving. I appreciate your help.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you! I thought the nylon Elisa had a leather too flap. This one looks like the flap is made of the same fabric material as the bag. It has the same texture. Maybe the photograph is just deceiving. I appreciate your help.


I think the white stripe on the flap in the picture is a protective packing paper and not part of the handbag.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think the white stripe on the flap in the picture is a protective packing paper and not part of the handbag.



Oh yes I know. It just looks like the dark brown flap has the same texture as the light part in the body of the bag, but maybe it's just the photograph. When I zoom in it doesn't look like the smooth leather that the nylon Elisa has. This is someone else's photograph that I'm trying to identify. I don't have the bag in my possession.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew the name of this bag? Is it an Alto?  Thanks much! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3642363



Very unique looking bag! Did you try dropping the image into a google image search to see if anything else popped up? You would need to isolate the top image.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Very unique looking bag! Did you try dropping the image into a google image search to see if anything else popped up? You would need to isolate the top image.



Thanks YD! I'm going to try that. I didn't know I could search like that.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks YD! I'm going to try that. I didn't know I could search like that.


I found nothing the image search but I feel like I have seen this before. Hmm.....


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I found nothing the image search but I feel like I have seen this before. Hmm.....



Thanks for looking for me. I tried it in my phone and it didn't work so I was going to look on my computer. It looks like a bag from another brand I've seen. I can't remember which one, but I know what you mean it looks familiar.


----------



## vanhornink

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for looking for me. I tried it in my phone and it didn't work so I was going to look on my computer. It looks like a bag from another brand I've seen. I can't remember which one, but I know what you mean it looks familiar.


I remember many years ago Louis Vuitton made a bag with that exact same shape, I dont think they still make it but I could be wrong.


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> I remember many years ago Louis Vuitton made a bag with that exact same shape, I dont think they still make it but I could be wrong.



Thanks V! It looks like a vintage bowler bag or something.


----------



## vanhornink

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks V! It looks like a vintage bowler bag or something.


Your welcome. Yes it does


----------



## alansgail

Ha! That first bag is a dead ringer for the discontinued LV Ellipse bag shown here...........(not my pic, found it online).


----------



## vanhornink

alansgail said:


> Ha! That first bag is a dead ringer for the discontinued LV Ellipse bag shown here...........(not my pic, found it online).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646618


Thats it, I couldnt remember the name of the LV one


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Ha! That first bag is a dead ringer for the discontinued LV Ellipse bag shown here...........(not my pic, found it online).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646618



Wow, look at that! Interesting. Thanks for your help A. I appreciate it.


----------



## odonono

Someone's selling it near me, and I'm interested.  They're selling it and a matching wallet for $150.  They said it was purchased from Belk, and I found the wallet on there, but not the bag.  The wallet is called the FLorentine Vachetta Leather Continental Clutch.  I'm interested in it but would feel better if I can look it up and find some reviews.  THANKS


----------



## jazzy1587

It's the Florentine Medium Pocket Satchel, Retail $318
http://www.dooney.com/florentine-me...r=SCNASCNA#q=Florentine+&start=45&cgid=dooney


----------



## odonono

Thanks!!  What a cute bag.  





jazzy1587 said:


> It's the Florentine Medium Pocket Satchel, Retail $318
> http://www.dooney.com/florentine-me...r=SCNASCNA#q=Florentine+&start=45&cgid=dooney


----------



## MKB0925

Is this really a Gretchen hobo? I know the Gretchen is a few years old. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I have been looking for this style and can't find one. Thanks!


----------



## jroger1

I saw a similar bag at Dillard's today but in black pebble leather.  And the straps had additional buckle detail.  It must have been returned from a different store because I had never seen it (I browse often).


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> Is this really a Gretchen hobo? I know the Gretchen is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this style and can't find one. Thanks!



This style is a couple of years old. This was the Gretchen hobo in saffiano leather, although I'm not sure if it was called like that officially. All Gretchen styles (There were 3 I think: a coated cotton signature in brown, the croco embossed and the saffiano) were exclusive to outlets.


----------



## aerinha

MKB0925 said:


> Is this really a Gretchen hobo? I know the Gretchen is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for this style and can't find one. Thanks!



Don't know its name but the large Courtney sac in florentine is close


----------



## aerinha

This is the florentine but they have it in pebbled leather, suede and nylon


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sometimes Dooney changes the name of a handbag when they change the leather collection,  modify some small detail (like the strap or bottom design), or change the size of the bag.   To be sure you need to compare all the dimensions as well as the style details.


----------



## MKB0925

Thank you, my Dooney experts!


----------



## Pursegirl94

Hello Dooney lovers! I was wondering if anyone could possibly help me with the name of this bag? I received it as a gift probably 7 years ago.


----------



## MaryBel

Pursegirl94 said:


> Hello Dooney lovers! I was wondering if anyone could possibly help me with the name of this bag? I received it as a gift probably 7 years ago.


I think it was called plaid E/W (east/west) shopper.


----------



## fashionista1984

I can’t find it in the website. I tried googling Dooney lock tote too. Please help! Thank you


----------



## lavenderjunkie

fashionista1984 said:


> I can’t find it in the website. I tried googling Dooney lock tote too. Please help! Thank you


It looks like a Florentine Leather Dooney Logo Lock Amelie tote.  They have used the same logo lock on multiple handbags,  and different leathers.  Hope this helps.
It came in multiple sizes.  Try googling Dooney and Bourke Amelie tote and you will find some links.  There is one on QVC, I think it's the medium sized one.   BTW,  the longer  strap is not removable,  it may be tucked in or just not shown in the picture.


----------



## fashionista1984

lavenderjunkie said:


> It looks like a Florentine Leather Dooney Logo Lock Amelie tote.  They have used the same logo lock on multiple handbags,  and different leathers.  Hope this helps.
> It came in multiple sizes.  Try googling Dooney and Bourke Amelie tote and you will find some links.  There is one on QVC, I think it's the medium sized one.   BTW,  the longer  strap is not removable,  it may be tucked in or just not shown in the picture.



Thank you! I found and bought it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

fashionista1984 said:


> Thank you! I found and bought it!


I'm glad you found it.  Enjoy your new treasure.  It's a lovely handbag.  What size and what color did you get?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

fashionista1984 said:


> Thank you! I found and bought it!



  Where did you find it? and what color did you choose? Its so pretty!


----------



## fashionista1984

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm glad you found it.  Enjoy your new treasure.  It's a lovely handbag.  What size and what color did you get?





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Where did you find it? and what color did you choose? Its so pretty!



I got it from QVC. Item A298947


----------



## fashionista1984

Oh and the color is “Red” but the photos appear to be cognac/natural leather type of color. If it’s really truly red, I’ll be sending it back. Looks like it’s waitlist only now.


----------



## Tenny

Hi! I haven't been on the forum in quite a long time, and I never have posted in the D&B section before...

I have just convinced my older sister to unload a few of her compulsive purse purchases. I know absolutely nothing about Dooney bags, so I'm hoping someone can help me here. 

Can anyone ID this bag for me? (name, date, anything?) It's 15" across the base and 8 1/2" tall, and it
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 has the number K413345 on the tag inside.

Thanks SO much!


----------



## Tenny

Well, thanks anyway.
As it turned out, she had another one in RED, otherwise just like the tan one, and that one still had all its tags. It's a LARGE DOMED SATCHEL, probably from QVC.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Tenny said:


> Well, thanks anyway.
> As it turned out, she had another one in RED, otherwise just like the tan one, and that one still had all its tags. It's a LARGE DOMED SATCHEL, probably from QVC.


Glad you found your answer.   Sorry we couldn't help.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Good Morning ladies!  Can anyone ID this for me? I think the lining is red, but I may not have had enough coffee this morning.  I'm going to get it today, so if you need more pics let me know.  Thanks!!


----------



## Caledonia

fashionista1984 said:


> I can’t find it in the website. I tried googling Dooney lock tote too. Please help! Thank you


What color is this? I see it in chestnut on ilovedooney. _Sorry, just realized your picture is shoulder version. Ilovedooney, shorter handles_.


----------



## MKB0925

I found this on posh and love the shade of red! Does anyone know the name of this bag?  Thank you!!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Can anyone tell me if this is sunflower or dandelion or none of the above? I want a yellow satchel so bad.


----------



## DBLover318

Looks like sunflower to me. Is this a Samba satchel? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

I don't even know. Looks very pebble-ish


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is sunflower or dandelion or none of the above? I want a yellow satchel so bad.


Trim and bag are same color,  logo is goldtone.   So we know it's not from the Florentine line,  for sure.  Samba is most likely.  There were a few other lines done in that style.   The Dillen had contrast trim.  Then there is glove leather and some other leathers.  We need to track down more details.... color of the lining,  leather or suede color inside the zipper,  color on the back side of the tassels will all provide clues.   Also,  not all the collections had whip stitching on the handles.  These things might help you research the collection.  I don't know which collections had sunflower and which ones used dandelion.   My guess is very few collections featured both colors.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> Trim and bag are same color,  logo is goldtone.   So we know it's not from the Florentine line,  for sure.  Samba is most likely.  There were a few other lines done in that style.   The Dillen had contrast trim.  Then there is glove leather and some other leathers.  We need to track down more details.... color of the lining,  leather or suede color inside the zipper,  color on the back side of the tassels will all provide clues.   Also,  not all the collections had whip stitching on the handles.  These things might help you research the collection.  I don't know which collections had sunflower and which ones used dandelion.   My guess is very few collections featured both colors.


I just found a video on youtube by Mama Beech showing her Sunshine yellow Samba satchel.  It looks very much like the picture you are showing.... whip stitched handle, brown zipper tape, gold logo.
Other distinguishing features.… yellow leather inside collar below the zipper,  red lining, tassels are same color front and back.   Bottom of the bag has square panel,  indicating made in America design.   Hope this helps.


----------



## DBLover318

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just found a video on youtube by Mama Beech showing her Sunshine yellow Samba satchel.  It looks very much like the picture you are showing.... whip stitched handle, brown zipper tape, gold logo.
> Other distinguishing features.… yellow leather inside collar below the zipper,  red lining, tassels are same color front and back.   Bottom of the bag has square panel,  indicating made in America design.   Hope this helps.


That's what made me think of the Samba satchel. I also watched Mama Beech's video featuring her Sunflower satchel. This one looks very much like it. In fact, isn't she selling it?


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Thanks all. I just saw her video. I would love this bag. Not sure how to buy it from her tho.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Thanks all. I just saw her video. I would love this bag. Not sure how to buy it from her tho.


I think she is selling some of her handbags.   Check out her recent youtube videos.   I think she will have a link where you can communicate with her about the bags for sale....ask questions, make offers, etc.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Here it is... Mama Beech's Samba sunflower. It's not as bright as the one in the top pic and not as bright as the Derby sunflower. It looks similar to mustard in person. Love the bag nonetheless.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think she is selling some of her handbags.   Check out her recent youtube videos.   I think she will have a link where you can communicate with her about the bags for sale....ask questions, make offers, etc.



lavenderjunkie and DBLover318, I got her samba and it doesn't look the same. The samba is a little darker. and have no black trim on the side like the one I posted last week. Mama Beech's Samba sunflower. It's not as bright as the one in the top pic and not as bright as the Derby sunflower. It looks similar to mustard in person. Love the bag nonetheless.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> lavenderjunkie and DBLover318, I got her samba and it doesn't look the same. The samba is a little darker. and have no black trim on the side like the one I posted last week. Mama Beech's Samba sunflower. It's not as bright as the one in the top pic and not as bright as the Derby sunflower. It looks similar to mustard in person. Love the bag nonetheless.


Glad you love the bag.  Enjoy.   Colors shown in different pictures can be very different from what those same handbags would look like in real life.
Don't know what the handbag with the black trim on the side was.  Did you ever figure that out?


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad you love the bag.  Enjoy.   Colors shown in different pictures can be very different from what those same handbags would look like in real life.
> Don't know what the handbag with the black trim on the side was.  Did you ever figure that out?



I believe the one with the black trim is pebble leather. But I could be wrong.


----------



## stormbell

Hi!

Can you help in identifying this bag for me?  It was my first designer handbag that I bought, in college, and now I don't know what it is.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I don't know the style,  but I have a Dooney with the same Logo emblem and trim and stitching design.  I think it was called 'French Leather'.  There was a domed satchel version from the collection that was sold on QVC and directly from Dooney also.  I still have at least one of these handbags in my closet.  As I remember the leather is pebbled and very good quality.


----------



## stormbell

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't know the style,  but I have a Dooney with the same Logo emblem and trim and stitching design.  I think it was called 'French Leather'.  There was a domed satchel version from the collection that was sold on QVC and directly from Dooney also.  I still have at least one of these handbags in my closet.  As I remember the leather is pebbled and very good quality.


Thank you Lavenderjunkie!  Yes, the quality of the leather is really good and whenever I look at it, I can still picture the desk I worked at (at the time).  I had a little decorative screen on my desk and I "hid" my bag back there, but of course, I could still see the bag and it made doing menial-grudge work much more bearable!


----------



## Astash

Hello,
I'm hoping for some help identifying the type of leather used rather than the style of the bag. I own two Dooney and Bourke bags with this type of leather treatment. The leather looks like it is ridged.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Does anyone know what this style of leather treatment is called? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It looks to me like something Dooney called 'wavy leather'.   It's a coated leather.   I have a tote bag in this wavy leather from quite a few years ago.  It was a royal blue with the light natural vachetta handles.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I am not familiar with this feed bag?  Can anyone give me the official Dooney name?  Thanks!!


----------



## HTXD&B

I have looked at many sites and can't seem to find any information on this bag.  It is navy blue canvas with British tan trim.  The interior is tan canvas.  It has a long strap.  Green tag.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 .  Green tag and d and b fob, not the duck.  I believe it is from 1983-84.


----------



## Honestblonde

I picked up this used Dooney today for an awesome deal. It feels and smells like real leather and I will be using it fake or not but I’d love help identifying it if possible. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Honestblonde said:


> I picked up this used Dooney today for an awesome deal. It feels and smells like real leather and I will be using it fake or not but I’d love help identifying it if possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That appears to be a Portofino Sac, though I can't tell what size.   Gorgeous bag.


----------



## Beauty Marked

Hi everyone, wanted to see if anyone knew about this vintage Dooney. I saw it on someone's YouTube purse collection and it's very similar in shape to an LV Speedy or like "Boston style satchel." I know Dooney has one that looks very similar to a Speedy with the metal attachments of the handle to the purse but this one in question has the handles standing straight and I'm interested in getting one just like this. The video also shows that the bottom of this bag has brown leather like the handles. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Princess Caroline

I just picked up this little bag and had it authenticated here. I am trying to ID it, and it looks like a Small Vintage Zip Top, but it has feet on the bottom. I'm stumped, does anyone have a better idea of what it might be? Also, I'm guessing the color is bone with cedar trim, does that look right? Thanks!
Height: 6 1/2 "
Length (top) 9 1/2", (bottom) 11"
Depth: 3 1/2"


----------



## Transported

Princess Caroline said:


> I just picked up this little bag and had it authenticated here. I am trying to ID it, and it looks like a Small Vintage Zip Top, but it has feet on the bottom. I'm stumped, does anyone have a better idea of what it might be? Also, I'm guessing the color is bone with cedar trim, does that look right? Thanks!
> Height: 6 1/2 "
> Length (top) 9 1/2", (bottom) 11"
> Depth: 3 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592218
> View attachment 4592219
> View attachment 4592220
> View attachment 4592221


Looks like a B719 Vintage zipper case to me. The B is for the burnt cedar trim. Color could be wheat but it is a guess.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Transported said:


> Looks like a B719 Vintage zipper case to me. The B is for the burnt cedar trim. Color could be wheat but it is a guess.


Thank you so much, that looks like it!


----------



## Krs10B

Hi All! I picked up a hobo bag on ebay that will be here Monday, but I'm impatient and was wondering if anyone could help identify it while I wait. I know the inside needs a good cleaning. 

Here's the link to the original listing https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-BOURKE-Meduim-Black-Leather-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-Purse-w-Logo-Fob-/184070372331


----------



## Krs10B

Oh! I think it's an East/West slouch.


----------



## gaditana

Hello, would someone happen to know the name of this bag?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gaditana said:


> Hello, would someone happen to know the name of this bag?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4622177


The style is called "Chiara".


----------



## gaditana

MiaBorsa said:


> The style is called "Chiara".


thankyou!


----------



## Miralamira

Hey guys, got a dooney second hand and after a few hours of searching haven’t come even close to finging the model or collection. Anyone have any clues? It’s got a unique closure with a different colour leather held to the bag with gold studs, and the logo is stamped straight on the leather. The quality feels real and it has a serial number that looks legit. Rare gem or total dud? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Miralamira

Hey guys, got a dooney second hand and after a few hours of searching haven’t come even close to finging the model or collection. Anyone have any clues? It’s got a unique closure with a different colour leather held to the bag with gold studs, and the logo is stamped straight on the leather. The quality feels real and it has a serial number that looks legit. Rare gem or total dud? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The bag looks familiar.... I'm sure I saw that style in the Dooney store sometime in the last 20 years.   Sorry I can't supply a style or collection name.  And I don't have the experience to authenticate a handbag.
Good luck... hope you got a real winner.  I like the style.


----------



## Miralamira

lavenderjunkie said:


> The bag looks familiar.... I'm sure I saw that style in the Dooney store sometime in the last 20 years.   Sorry I can't supply a style or collection name.  And I don't have the experience to authenticate a handbag.
> Good luck... hope you got a real winner.  I like the style.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Miralamira said:


> Hey guys, got a dooney second hand and after a few hours of searching haven’t come even close to finging the model or collection. Anyone have any clues? It’s got a unique closure with a different colour leather held to the bag with gold studs, and the logo is stamped straight on the leather. The quality feels real and it has a serial number that looks legit. Rare gem or total dud? Thanks for the help!!


I think it's a Wilson satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Miralamira said:


> Hey guys, got a dooney second hand and after a few hours of searching haven’t come even close to finging the model or collection. Anyone have any clues? It’s got a unique closure with a different colour leather held to the bag with gold studs, and the logo is stamped straight on the leather. The quality feels real and it has a serial number that looks legit. Rare gem or total dud? Thanks for the help!!


Wilson satchel.   https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dooney...t_p&sp_source=rakuten&sp_campaign=oGj7akNVsTg


----------



## Lunalark

Miralamira said:


> Hey guys, got a dooney second hand and after a few hours of searching haven’t come even close to finging the model or collection. Anyone have any clues? It’s got a unique closure with a different colour leather held to the bag with gold studs, and the logo is stamped straight on the leather. The quality feels real and it has a serial number that looks legit. Rare gem or total dud? Thanks for the help!!


That looks like a Wilson bag. Beautiful!


----------



## Miralamira

Thanks all!! Found it! Nice job


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Hi can anyone give me any information on this Dooney ?  Thanks in advance !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Wilson satchel.   https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dooney...t_p&sp_source=rakuten&sp_campaign=oGj7akNVsTg


Nice work Mia.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lovevintagecoach said:


> Hi can anyone give me any information on this Dooney ?  Thanks in advance !


Looks like a handbag that was featured on QVC a number of years ago...
they had both all leather and fabric/leather options.  I remember the all leather one was very heavy,


----------



## lovevintagecoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like a handbag that was featured on QVC a number of years ago...
> they had both all leather and fabric/leather options.  I remember the all leather one was very heavy,


That makes sense, the person who gave it to me was a QVC fanatic !   Thanks !


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovevintagecoach said:


> Hi can anyone give me any information on this Dooney ?  Thanks in advance !


Hi!
It's this bag. A68977 on QVC. Love your red bag! If the link doesn't work, go to qvc.com and put the item number in the search box.
https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-All-Weather-LeatherIIZipTop-Pocket-Tote-Bag-wAccessories.product.A68977.html?productNumber=a68977&sc=ISRC


----------



## lovevintagecoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> It's this bag. A68977 on QVC. Love your red bag! If the link doesn't work, go to qvc.com and put the item number in the search box.      Awesome !! Thank you so much !
> https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-All-Weather-LeatherIIZipTop-Pocket-Tote-Bag-wAccessories.product.A68977.html?productNumber=a68977&sc=ISRC


----------



## lovevintagecoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> It's this bag. A68977 on QVC. Love your red bag! If the link doesn't work, go to qvc.com and put the item number in the search box.   Thank you !!!
> https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-All-Weather-LeatherIIZipTop-Pocket-Tote-Bag-wAccessories.product.A68977.html?productNumber=a68977&sc=ISRC


----------



## CoachCatcher45

I need this bag identified, I got it at a yard sale many years ago.


----------



## Lunalark

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I need this bag identified, I got it at a yard sale many years ago.



Nice! Looks like a Dooney Signature hobo. I don't think it's the Erica, but I'm sure someone will know exact.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Lunalark said:


> Nice! Looks like a Dooney Signature hobo. I don't think it's the Erica, but I'm sure someone will know exact.


Thank you!


----------



## Loslafuego

Does someone mind helping me verify and authenticate this bag. I was looking at this in the thrift and I wasnt sure if it's fake because it doesn't have the current day duck patches. I spent ten minutes looking at it noticing the quality of the leather, symmetry and the overall vintage look of it. It does look kinda 70's. Anyone?


----------



## yfunk3

Hi, everyone!  Been lurking for a while, but finally have a question to post.  Usually, the vast amount of info from all of you lovely people is enough for me to do my own research, but I just can't seem to find the style of this Florentine bag that I found while thrifting (and rehabbed) recently.  I saw a similar bag on Poshmark dating it around 2010, and another labeling it as an East-West satchel...but not quite sure it is?  Can anyone confirm?

I recently started thrifting and rehabbing, starting with cheap Coach bags and moved onto Dooney & Bourke this month when I found this and a great condition (but filthy!) medium Elisa.  The leather in the two Dooneys is actually so much better than the Coach bags I've found so far (even the Coach classics), so I'm very excited to have these in my growing collection!  I don't resell, and only collect for myself or to give away to family/friends, so it's nice to know I'm getting quality when I see these at the thrift stores near me!


----------



## Saaski

Hello! Would anyone be able to tell me what this is? Found it at a thrift store. Thank you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm no expert,  but it looks like the double pocket satchel that was a QVC TSV a few years ago.  It was a soft pebbled leather as I recall.


----------



## Saaski

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm no expert,  but it looks like the double pocket satchel that was a QVC TSV a few years ago.  It was a soft pebbled leather as I recall.


The bag does has a very nice pebble leather! It's what drew me to the bag before I saw the logo on it.
What is TSV?
*Edit:* I just googled the double pocket satchel and it looks like a match. Thank you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Saaski:*  you're welcome.  TSV is Today's Special Value... the QVC term for the item highlighted that day,  'special', at a better price than it would otherwise be.  It's a marketing focus.   The other shopping channels have their own versions of this one day sale.

In the case of QVC and Dooney, a TSV is often a handbag that was either designed for QVC 'exclusively' (or just released on QVC first and for a few months before it makes it's way to other retail).    Sometimes it's a handbag offer that includes accessories,  like a cosmetic pouch or key fob.   Often the style is the same or similar to one Dooney has done before,  but in a different leather or with extra pockets or other trim changes.

Because QVC can order tens of thousands of a handbag that it will sell as a TSV,  they can negotiate with Dooney on details, size, leather, colors, and pricing, etc.
In the case of this particular handbag,  it was very similar to the Double Pocket Satchel that Dooney offered in their Dillen leather.   The Dillen leather was also pebbled,  but a thicker leather.  (The Dillen leather made the bag heavier.... so there are trade-offs).   Also the trim color for the handle, etc. on the Dillen version was darker than on the QVC version. 
And the gold Dooney logo plate on Dillen handbags was different.

 The size appear similar,  I didn't check the details,  but often the length, width, height will vary by a little bit.   Sometimes that alters the look of the bag,  sometimes it makes it larger or smaller (which can be good or bad, depending on what you like/need),  and sometimes it makes absolutely no difference to the consumer.   

But making these changes does allow QVC and Dooney to say the bag is exclusive to QVC (is that a good thing???) and also it can mean QVC gets to add a feature (like an outside pocket) that it's customers like,  but wasn't on the 'original' Dooney version.  Choice of lots of colors is always nice for the customer as department stores often limit their stock to a few basic colors.   And for the manufacturer, a large order is a good thing and even a small size reduction might save money in the cost of production...  (Just guessing),  or at least balance out against other changes/additions that QVC wants.

That's probably more than you wanted to know.... but here on the purse forum Dooney lovers like to share info.   The more we know,  the smarter we can be when we buy a handbag.  

Enjoy your new handbag.  Glad you found a treasure.   This particular style is one of my favorite Dooney style handbags.  I'm a satchel handbag lady.   I have this shape satchel in several versions,  with or without the front zipper pockets.  The wide base makes it very easy to carry a lot of stuff without the handbag feeling like it's a large bag.    

Also,  remember you can add a shoulder or cross body strap.... even if the bag didn't come with one.  Think creatively and check another recent thread hear for a discussion of options for strap alternatives.


----------



## Saaski

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Saaski:*  you're welcome.  TSV is Today's Special Value... the QVC term for the item highlighted that day,  'special', at a better price than it would otherwise be.  It's a marketing focus.   The other shopping channels have their own versions of this one day sale.
> 
> In the case of QVC and Dooney, a TSV is often a handbag that was either designed for QVC 'exclusively' (or just released on QVC first and for a few months before it makes it's way to other retail).    Sometimes it's a handbag offer that includes accessories,  like a cosmetic pouch or key fob.   Often the style is the same or similar to one Dooney has done before,  but in a different leather or with extra pockets or other trim changes.
> 
> Because QVC can order tens of thousands of a handbag that it will sell as a TSV,  they can negotiate with Dooney on details, size, leather, colors, and pricing, etc.
> In the case of this particular handbag,  it was very similar to the Double Pocket Satchel that Dooney offered in their Dillen leather.   The Dillen leather was also pebbled,  but a thicker leather.  (The Dillen leather made the bag heavier.... so there are trade-offs).   Also the trim color for the handle, etc. on the Dillen version was darker than on the QVC version.
> And the gold Dooney logo plate on Dillen handbags was different.
> 
> The size appear similar,  I didn't check the details,  but often the length, width, height will vary by a little bit.   Sometimes that alters the look of the bag,  sometimes it makes it larger or smaller (which can be good or bad, depending on what you like/need),  and sometimes it makes absolutely no difference to the consumer.
> 
> But making these changes does allow QVC and Dooney to say the bag is exclusive to QVC (is that a good thing???) and also it can mean QVC gets to add a feature (like an outside pocket) that it's customers like,  but wasn't on the 'original' Dooney version.  Choice of lots of colors is always nice for the customer as department stores often limit their stock to a few basic colors.   And for the manufacturer, a large order is a good thing and even a small size reduction might save money in the cost of production...  (Just guessing),  or at least balance out against other changes/additions that QVC wants.
> 
> That's probably more than you wanted to know.... but here on the purse forum Dooney lovers like to share info.   The more we know,  the smarter we can be when we buy a handbag.
> 
> Enjoy your new handbag.  Glad you found a treasure.   This particular style is one of my favorite Dooney style handbags.  I'm a satchel handbag lady.   I have this shape satchel in several versions,  with or without the front zipper pockets.  The wide base makes it very easy to carry a lot of stuff without the handbag feeling like it's a large bag.
> 
> Also,  remember you can add a shoulder or cross body strap.... even if the bag didn't come with one.  Think creatively and check another recent thread hear for a discussion of options for strap alternatives.


Thank you SO much for such an in-depth answer. I'm just starting to get into leather goods and I'm having such a blast learning about them. The more information the better for sure 

The bag came with its strap actually! Nice little bonus. I'm going to mosey on over to the rehab thread to ask for advice on cleaning it up/reshaping it and maybe fixing up the hardware.


----------



## JakeTR19

I just got this on eBay, I have no idea what the name of it is. Can someone help me? TIA!!


----------



## Lunalark

Oh thst


JakeTR19 said:


> I just got this on eBay, I have no idea what the name of it is. Can someone help me? TIA!!
> 
> That is pretty!! If I'm not mistaken, I believe it's the rare Dooney Crossword letters canvas tote.


----------



## JakeTR19

What is this bag?


----------



## RuedeNesle

JakeTR19 said:


> What is this bag?


Hi!
It's the Fabric Signature Tote. It was a QVC TSV  in 2009. It came with accessories. It was also offered in leather, which I bought in navy. If you go to qvc.com and type A97691 in the search bar you'll see the leather version.


----------



## JakeTR19

Can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## Lunalark

JakeTR19 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?



I believe this is a DB Signature Logo Large Tote, with fabric and leather trim


----------



## gaditana

Hello, would someone be able to Id this bag please?  Thank you!


----------



## HIMgurl

Hello ladies,
My co worker’s mother in law has this Dooney purse. She wanted to trash it! I can’t let that happen. Lol. But I know that it’s an older style. I don’t know anything else about it. Does anyone know the style name and when this purse was made?  TIA


----------



## Lilybarb

HIMgurl said:


> Hello ladies,
> My co worker’s mother in law has this Dooney purse. She wanted to trash it! I can’t let that happen. Lol. But I know that it’s an older style. I don’t know anything else about it. Does anyone know the style name and when this purse was made?  TIA


Trash it?!   It's a beautiful bag, obviously well taken care of.


----------



## lfpdx

Hi all,
Can anyone help me identify this one? I can’t seem to find another one like it. Thanks


----------



## Transported

lfpdx said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone help me identify this one? I can’t seem to find another one like it. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4728352
> View attachment 4728353
> View attachment 4728354


It looks like it is an East West Tote Style # R156 (Though the number could be different because it is Black and black.)  Hope that helps.


----------



## DooneyMom

HIMgurl said:


> Hello ladies,
> My co worker’s mother in law has this Dooney purse. She wanted to trash it! I can’t let that happen. Lol. But I know that it’s an older style. I don’t know anything else about it. Does anyone know the style name and when this purse was made?  TIA


This is an AWL cross body probably 10-20 years old. But in GREAT condition. Snatch it from her or tell her she can sell it for 50-75$ on Posh or Mercari easily!


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned authenticated this for me...but any ideas on the style and age. and what leather would the lining be..pigskin?..its really soft.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> BeenBurned authenticated this for me...but any ideas on the style and age. and what leather would the lining be..pigskin?..its really soft.
> View attachment 4810030
> View attachment 4810031
> View attachment 4810032


Found it...BRALE0263 BLNA Roxy Bag 312449526
2016 for about US$328 I think


----------



## sratsey

Thrift store find and I know nothing about the brand. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## DooneyMom

sratsey said:


> Thrift store find and I know nothing about the brand. Does anyone know what this is?
> 
> View attachment 4859934


This is a dillen satchel. Looks mini. Teal color.


----------



## sratsey

DooneyMom said:


> This is a dillen satchel. Looks mini. Teal color.


THANK YOU!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney Dillen  is a pebbled leather collection.  The leather is good quality,
thick, and usually finely pebble grained.  The cut out styling of the Dooney duck
logo on the bag is characteristic of the Dillen collection.   
The Dillen collection is probably
about 10+ years old (after the year 2000).  A few styles are still available on the
I Love Dooney web site (Dooney's online outlet).

I love the color of your new Dooney find. I have several larger
satchels from the Dooney Dillen collection.


----------



## suzannep

I would love to find out the name of this little clutch, please.

This is not my photo and I’m not sure who to give the credit, but thank you


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It looks like the pebble grain Tech top zip pouch.  Try doing a search on that name
and see if they images and size match your bag.


----------



## MPA28

Can anyone confirm the style name of this bag? I found a similar one on horsekeeping.com but with different measurements. 







Item: D&B Small Navy Blue Shopping Tote?
In my possession 
Measurements: L 11.5" H 8" D 4" Drop 14"
Thanks for your help!


----------



## MPA28

Re: my previous post #340
Found the exact one on Horsekeeping after looking a bit more. It's actually a Vintage "Small Tote"


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! Can you please help me identify this handbag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## bolsathemosta

Haven't seen one of these before. I think I like it.


----------



## Narnanz

Not asking for authentication but would like an idea of what the style is called if it has any style name. Tried to get photos of the interior  but seller not responsive.


			https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/914424/vintage-leather-handbag-usa


----------



## Transported

Narnanz said:


> Not asking for authentication but would like an idea of what the style is called if it has any style name. Tried to get photos of the interior  but seller not responsive.
> 
> 
> https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/914424/vintage-leather-handbag-usa


Looks like a classic Zip top style # R19 to me.


----------



## Narnanz

Transported said:


> Looks like a classic Zip top style # R19 to me.


thank you...just gives me an idea of what I need to look for.


----------



## BWG001

Can anyone identify this bag?  May be a long shot since I no longer have the link or details.  I love the classic look.  Thank you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Looks like Beacon or Emerson collection (smooth leather) small tote.  
I don't know the name.  It may have been sold on QVC.  If I find more info,
I'll let you know.


----------



## BWG001

Thank you!  I will check out the two collections you mentioned.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BWG:  There is a Mila Tote on ILD that looks a lot like your bag.  The ILD version is
in Saffiano leather,  but I know Dooney did the Mila in Beacon or Emerson in the past.
Check out the dimensions to see if it's the same bag.  I assumed your bag was a smooth
leather,  since I associated that design with the Beacon and Emerson collections.
But.... could you describe the leather of your bag?

QVC has a large Dooney Mila on the site,  very similar design,  but the strap attachment
is different than on your bag.   Your bag resembles the one on ILD in Saffiano leather more.
There could have been other sizes and other collections Dooney did with similar designs.
Hope this helps.

Back again.... just googled Dooney Mila.... I think your bag might be a Dooney Mila in
Sellaria leather if it's smooth leather or Saffiano leather if it's textured.
I love the Sellaria leather,  among others.   It's a very rich looking smooth leather.
Dooney used it for very structured handbag styles.  Smooth leathers tend to show wear.
The Saffiano leather is much more 'user proof' and durable since it won't show
scratches.


----------



## BWG001

lavenderjunkie - I believe you are correct, Dooney Mila Sellaria.  I don't own the bag, I am looking for the name so I can find it!  I appreciate your responses.  Thanks.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BWG001 said:


> lavenderjunkie - I believe you are correct, Dooney Mila Sellaria.  I don't own the bag, I am looking for the name so I can find it!  I appreciate your responses.  Thanks.


Happy hunting.  I love the look of that bag also.  But check out the dimensions to be sure it will work for your needs.  As I recall,  it's a small handbag and since it's very very structured there is no give or ability to stuff.   Also,  if you are buying pre-loved,  pay attention to the condition.   Sellaria leather is smooth and smooth leathers are more likely to show scratches and wear.   I love smooth leathers,  but don't consider them as everyday knock-around bags.  (Just a personal opinion).

If it's the style/size for you,  the Saffiano leather is an option.  Saffiano is a great choice for
everyday wear as it doesn't show scratches or marks.  And it takes color beautifully and has
a soft reflective glow.  No,  Saffiano doesn't have the luxe feel of a smooth leather, since it's
textured and coated.   Each leather has a place in a handbag wardrobe,  depending upon how
many bags you have and how you use them.


----------



## kalli37

Hi! I was curious if anyone knows anything about this Dooney bucket bag. I’ve searched high and low and couldn’t find any info on it (such as the style, year it’s from, etc) it does has the red and white tag but it’s been cut out and all the rivets are stamped. It’s also unfinished on the inside (as per usual with the older ones) but it doesn’t have the iconic duck logo anywhere, which makes me think it’s from the 90’s or earlier? Any info would be great! Thank you!


----------



## seghesio

Trying to identify this DB pebble-grain leather tan satchel.  Pix attached for reference.  The tag says "A1652839"   
Any info much appreciated.


----------



## Transported

seghesio said:


> Trying to identify this DB pebble-grain leather tan satchel.  Pix attached for reference.  The tag says "A1652839"
> Any info much appreciated.


If it measures 12 1/2 X 10 X 3.5 it looks like a shoulder satchel style # R21


----------



## seghesio

Transported said:


> If it measures 12 1/2 X 10 X 3.5 it looks like a shoulder satchel style # R21


Thank you... approx dimensions are  *H - 9-1/2" x L - 13" x W - 4"* 
I believe it's an older model.


----------



## BigPurseSue

seghesio said:


> Trying to identify this DB pebble-grain leather tan satchel.  Pix attached for reference.  The tag says "A1652839"
> Any info much appreciated.



That's one of their All Weather Leather Satchels. Like this one here:








						Vintage Dooney and Bourke  All-Weather Leather AWL  Shoulder Satchel Zipper-Top Case
					

Vintage Dooney and Bourke    All-Weather Leather AWL    Shoulder Satchel Zipper-Top Case       R21 Tan Trim                                                R21 (model)   Collection: Zipper Top Business Collection   H 10” X L 13” X W 3.5”   Strap Drop Length: 20”   Authentic Dooney Trademark...



					vintagedooney.com
				



I think it's from the 1980s or '90s. They really made them beautifully back then didn't they?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Can anyone tell me which florentine bag this is? Is it a tote or shopper?


----------



## ali.maloney50

Hi! I am trying to Identify this bag.  First time poster.  It says made in Italy, The tag says 020966 and it looks like there might be an I in the start with a lot of spaces.   Also I found a sticker inside the bag.  It says 
MB119 NA 
SHORT SHOPPER 
81966615


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm not an expert,  but it looks like a bag from the Dooney Alto collection,  which is
made in Italy.  The I in the serial # and the embossed logo are consistent with Alto handbags
I have seen.   I'm not familiar with this style.


----------



## RadhaDB

Hello! Can anyone help me identify this bag? It's a suede bucket bag with an adjustable handle, approximately 12" tall, with a tag reading J8891519 in the fabric interior. It's a little more contemporary than my usual purchase but I got lucky at a Goodwill auction.


----------



## villamdm

Can anyone identify this bag for me?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

villamdm said:


> Can anyone identify this bag for me?


I saw your other post identifying this as part of the Sorrento collection.
Just checked it out..... how did I miss this?
It's classic in design and details and the description of the leather makes
me want to run out and add it to my collection!   
Congratulations and enjoy your new Dooney treasure.


----------



## sagg99

HI, I wonder if anyone can give me a idea  what style this bag is?  It looks like a Florentine, but it has 2 colors, the main body in ultramarine blue, and the straps and trim are chocolate brown.  The bag doesn't have the green suede at the top like other Florentines, it's the red Dooney cloth,  and the Dooney & Bourke emblem is brass instead of leather. The tag reads BCU001940 EXEX- Large Satchel Exclusive  Any help is appreciated with style, and the color name. Thanks


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney sometimes makes 'exclusive' styles for Dillard's (and possibly other large retail chains).
These exclusive styles can mean a different leather is used or the trim color or the size of the bag,
or even the addition or absence of exterior pockets, etc.

I'm not familiar with the bag you posted.   And almost every variation of this satchel design that
I've seen has been of the small size,  not the larger size.  The ship date of 5/26/2021 would indicate
that it is a current style.  But I'm confused at how your photos are dated 2007????

It's a beautiful satchel.   What is the actual length across the bottom of the satchel?   13" 
or 15" or something else?


----------



## sagg99

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney sometimes makes 'exclusive' styles for Dillard's (and possibly other large retail chains).
> These exclusive styles can mean a different leather is used or the trim color or the size of the bag,
> or even the addition or absence of exterior pockets, etc.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the bag you posted.   And almost every variation of this satchel design that
> I've seen has been of the small size,  not the larger size.  The ship date of 5/26/2021 would indicate
> that it is a current style.  But I'm confused at how your photos are dated 2007????
> 
> It's a beautiful satchel.   What is the actual length across the bottom of the satchel?   13"
> or 15" or something else?


I don't know how to set the date on my camera, so it shows 2007 the year it was made lol.  I actually took the pictures this week.   The length is 15in the height is 12in and the width is 8in  here is a picture of the entire bag.  Thank you for your help


----------



## lavenderjunkie

sagg99 said:


> I don't know how to set the date on my camera, so it shows 2007 the year it was made lol.  I actually took the pictures this week.   The length is 15in the height is 12in and the width is 8in  here is a picture of the entire bag.  Thank you for your help


15" length is currently called the Large Satchel.  In the past,  it was called medium,  even tho it
was always the largest of this style satchel from Dooney.  So the size fits with the manufacture date
on the Dooney large paper  packaging label.

Where did you find this handbag?  That might give us a clue as to where
it might be sold now or in the future.   Dark trim and recent manufacturing date
indicate this is a style planned for fall/winter.

It's a pebbled leather,  but I don't know the collection name.... is it a new one
or a re-issue of an older collection?   In the past,  this larger size wasn't done
in pebbled leather (to the best of my knowledge) but they could be introducing it
now under any one of several pebbled leather collections.  The trim color used
to be a good clue,  but they have sometimes done the same bag with differing
trim shades released for different seasons.

What is the first letter of the serial #?
And where was the bag made?   
Limited collections are sometimes made in USA while
larger collections haven't been.

The color of the bag and the trim remind me of 2 earlier
collections (small satchel),  one was Florentine (with contrasting
dark trim) and the other was a different leather (but not a pebbled leather).


----------



## sagg99

lavenderjunkie said:


> 15" length is currently called the Large Satchel.  In the past,  it was called medium,  even tho it
> was always the largest of this style satchel from Dooney.  So the size fits with the manufacture date
> on the Dooney large paper  packaging label.
> 
> Where did you find this handbag?  That might give us a clue as to where
> it might be sold now or in the future.   Dark trim and recent manufacturing date
> indicate this is a style planned for fall/winter.
> 
> It's a pebbled leather,  but I don't know the collection name.... is it a new one
> or a re-issue of an older collection?   In the past,  this larger size wasn't done
> in pebbled leather (to the best of my knowledge) but they could be introducing it
> now under any one of several pebbled leather collections.  The trim color used
> to be a good clue,  but they have sometimes done the same bag with differing
> trim shades released for different seasons.
> 
> What is the first letter of the serial #?
> And where was the bag made?
> Limited collections are sometimes made in USA while
> larger collections haven't been.
> 
> The color of the bag and the trim remind me of 2 earlier
> collections (small satchel),  one was Florentine (with contrasting
> dark trim) and the other was a different leather (but not a pebbled leather).


This was a mystery D&B bag purchase from Zulily, they only had that the bag was authentic, a large satchel type bag, and in a  surprise color.  The letter is V and Made in Vietnam. I paid 189.00 for the surprise listing


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I think we will see that style/size/trim released later in the year.
Since it says 'Exclusive' my guess is that it will be either a Dooney.com
exclusive,  or a handbag featured on QVC.  Since the label indicates over 500
of that color were made....Dooney  is likely making several thousand overall...
different colors.  QVC is one of the few retailers that sells that volume at
that kind of price point.     And it wouldn't surprise me if we saw the same
style/trim/leather done in the smaller (or regular size) satchel or one of the
mini/micro/nano sizes over time.  

They may give it a new collection name
and describe the pebbled leather in more detail.   Or just call it the pebbled leather
large satchel.
The leather and trim color remind me of the Dillen and Dillen II collection
from years ago.  Very high quality and thick pebbled leather.   But the Dillen
satchels were never done in the fold-over Florentine satchel design. 

This is all guessing on my part based on Dooney watching and collecting over
the years.  I'd put a bet on a pre-holiday QVC showing.   Time will tell.
In any event,  looks like you scored a fantastic handbag at a wonderful price.
And I adore the blue color.... what ever name they decide to give it.
Enjoy your Dooney treasure.


----------



## sagg99

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think we will see that style/size/trim released later in the year.
> Since it says 'Exclusive' my guess is that it will be either a Dooney.com
> exclusive,  or a handbag featured on QVC.  Since the label indicates over 500
> of that color were made....Dooney  is likely making several thousand overall...
> different colors.  QVC is one of the few retailers that sells that volume at
> that kind of price point.     And it wouldn't surprise me if we saw the same
> style/trim/leather done in the smaller (or regular size) satchel or one of the
> mini/micro/nano sizes over time.
> 
> They may give it a new collection name
> and describe the pebbled leather in more detail.   Or just call it the pebbled leather
> large satchel.
> The leather and trim color remind me of the Dillen and Dillen II collection
> from years ago.  Very high quality and thick pebbled leather.   But the Dillen
> satchels were never done in the fold-over Florentine satchel design.
> 
> This is all guessing on my part based on Dooney watching and collecting over
> the years.  I'd put a bet on a pre-holiday QVC showing.   Time will tell.
> In any event,  looks like you scored a fantastic handbag at a wonderful price.
> And I adore the blue color.... what ever name they decide to give it.
> Enjoy your Dooney treasure.


Thank you so much, this style was not in my budget, but knowing it's a Florentine I'm very happy with my purchase


----------



## lavenderjunkie

sagg99 said:


> Thank you so much, this style was not in my budget, but knowing it's a Florentine I'm very happy with my purchase


I don't think it's Florentine leather,  it appears to be pebbled leather.
The satchel design is the same one that Dooney first introduced in the Florentine collection.
They have since used this design in many other types of leather including pebbled leather
and croco embossed and ostrich, etc.

Enjoy your handbag.  It's stunning.  And pebbled leather with dark trim
is very user friendly and carefree.


----------



## sagg99

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't think it's Florentine leather,  it appears to be pebbled leather.
> The satchel design is the same one that Dooney first introduced in the Florentine collection.
> They have since used this design in many other types of leather including pebbled leather
> and croco embossed and ostrich, etc.
> 
> Enjoy your handbag.  It's stunning.  And pebbled leather with dark trim
> is very user friendly and carefree.


Oh now I understand, Florentine is a type of leather not a style of bag duh!  Thank you


----------



## lavenderjunkie

sagg99 said:


> Oh now I understand, Florentine is a type of leather not a style of bag duh!  Thank you


You are welcome.  I think the labeling of styles and leathers is confusing,
and very imprecise.  Florentine is a leather 'type'..... really just a name
that Dooney gave to full grain leather that is tanned/processed in Florence Italy
using a certain high end 'old world' technique.  The bags can be manufactured
elsewhere,  and the leather might be sourced elsewhere.  At least this is what I have
come to learn over the years of buying Dooney handbags.... in their stores and elsewhere.

 Any styles using this full grain leather and processed using this technique are called
Florentine by Dooney.  The leather itself can be very smooth and fine grained
or it can look pebbled.... depends on the particular piece of leather.  But the surface is
not artificially smoothed or otherwise altered.

The satchel that is part of the Florentine collection,  with the belting detail,
fold over top, tassels on the sides, and whip stitching on the handles,  was first introduced in Florentine leather, so the name Florentine satchel stuck.

Since Dooney does so many satchel,  with different designs,  it was easy to 
identify this style of satchel as the 'Florentine style satchel'.   But then Dooney started
making this style satchel in  other leathers,  usually very limited editions.
So they were just called satchels, or pebbled satchels, or Dooney gave the collection a
new name.  But the design was the same as the design of the Florentine satchel,
so everyone gets confused and looks for clues.... does it have green suede 
under the tassels,  is there an inner collar of green suede on the inside of the zipper?
These are 'generally' clues the bag is Florentine leather.   However,  Dooney has made
some of this satchel design using Florentine leather in the USA,  and those don't have
the green suede detailing.  Instead they have red leather in place of the green suede.
But those handbags are made of Florentine leather.

Regardless of any of this stuff..... the bag you bought is beautiful.
Maybe some day we will see it sold elsewhere and get more info on the
collection name and the leather.   What we do know is that at the retail price
on the inventory label indicates this is a higher end Dooney handbag.
And to me that means it's a quality leather.  I've always found that Dooney
construction and finishing is excellent on all their leather handbags.... across all
price points.


----------



## amberquamme

Hi everyone. I don't really know too much about this brand but I loved the look of this bag so I snatched it up secondhand for a steal. It's in almost perfect condition. Anyone have any intel? Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

amberquamme said:


> Hi everyone. I don't really know too much about this brand but I loved the look of this bag so I snatched it up secondhand for a steal. It's in almost perfect condition. Anyone have any intel? Thanks!


I'm far from the expert on most Dooney bags, but I vaguely remember this style. I believe it's from the leather Cabriolet line. I thought about buying this when it debuted. Hopefully a real Dooney expert will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## LisaK026

Can anyone identify this Dooney?The front is leather & Suede, the interior is cream suede and green suede. Can't find another like it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LisaK026 said:


> Can anyone identify this Dooney?The front is leather & Suede, the interior is cream suede and green suede. Can't find another like it.


It looks like it's from the Dooney Florentine Skylar collection.
The combination of Florentine natural color leather with dark brown suede stripe is the same design as on my Florentine Skylar tote.   The inside of soft cream glove leather and green suede trim under the zipper
are characteristic of some of the Dooney Florentine handbag styles.
Your handbag looks like a crossbody,  but I'm not familiar with that exact style or it's name.


----------



## nitneet

Hello, I hope everyone is having a good day. Does anyone know what the name of this dooney bag?








						Dooney & Bourke Vintage Leather Two Toned Satchel Shoulder Bag
					

Shop lillieolivia's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Dooney & Bourke Vintage Black & Brown Distressed Pebble & Whiskey Smooth Leather Two Toned Satchel Shoulder Bag Rugged lightly distressed leather, lightly distressed brass hardware...




					poshmark.com
				



thank you in advance!


----------



## ABigBagLover

Not so much an identify question but a does this exist question: an All Weather Leather bag in yellow? I’m debating dark green or brown but if there is an older style that used to come in yellow I would want to hunt that down.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ABigBagLover said:


> Not so much an identify question but a does this exist question: an All Weather Leather bag in yellow? I’m debating dark green or brown but if there is an older style that used to come in yellow I would want to hunt that down.


I think they might have made AWL in mustard.... rather than a bright yellow.
Not sure.  Dooney has used many names for colors thru the years.  Some yellows
were called Palomino.   So be creative in your search.


----------



## soupsoup2018

Would anyone be able to tell me what bag this is and any information about the line and when they were made?  Are those polka dots or perforations in the leather?  Thank you so much!


----------



## westvillage

soupsoup2018 said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me what bag this is and any information about the line and when they were made?  Are those polka dots or perforations in the leather?  Thank you so much!



I had this bag. Those are perforations and the bag is made of very smooth and stiff leather. I think the line was called Cabriolet. I’m not sure of the years that line was made but I’m guessing it was the 2000’s. I bought it at a resale shop so I don’t know more about it. The quality was superb but it was the stiffest bag I ever owned.  The one in your pic looks like the body might have softened a bit. Here’s mine with the Dooney mailbag (that I regret passing along)


----------



## soupsoup2018

westvillage said:


> I had this bag. Those are perforations and the bag is made of very smooth and stiff leather. I think the line was called Cabriolet. I’m not sure of the years that line was made but I’m guessing it was the 2000’s. I bought it at a resale shop so I don’t know more about it. The quality was superb but it was the stiffest bag I ever owned.  The one in your pic looks like the body might have softened a bit. Here’s mine with the Dooney mailbag (that I regret passing along)



Thank you so much, westvillage!  It was definitely something different to look at.


----------



## westvillage

You’re very welcome.  Here’s something I’ve wanted to say to some interested party ever since I had that bag… it was so stiff you could KNOCK on it and hear a hollow sound. And that even goes for the perforated part.  Between the myriad pinholes and the rigidity, that bag took some engineering


----------



## Coppercatsandcoffee

Hello all! I'm usually pretty good at identifying my awls, but this one is stumping me. So far, I know it is 90's, but would anyone know more? Thank you all so much!
Btw, I found this one at a local buy/sell/trade for $15. Right next to very battered Kate Spades priced for $50.


----------



## Veroyoga

Just found this secondhand yesterday. What's her name please?
Black patent leather with nice vachetta trim, interior is red with plenty of pockets.
A speedy 25 shape and size with plenty of pockets inside, plus a bandouliere. IMO, LV is not the best brand for pockets, except a few models (I have a vivacite gm).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Veroyoga said:


> Just found this secondhand yesterday. What's her name please?
> Black patent leather with nice vachetta trim, interior is red with plenty of pockets.
> A speedy 25 shape and size with plenty of pockets inside, plus a bandouliere. IMO, LV is not the best brand for pockets, except a few models (I have a vivacite gm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279234


Hi V! 

It's a Venus Barrel Satchel. I love the organization in Dooney bags. I have a red Venus card case. Here's a post of the Venus tote.

Enjoy your bag!



Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3658599
> 
> From a few seasons ago - black patent Venus Lee tote/shopper. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Veroyoga

Hi V! 

It's a Venus Barrel Satchel. I love the organization in Dooney bags. I have a red Venus card case. Here's a post of the Venus tote.

Enjoy your bag!
[/QUOTE]
Allo @RuedeNesle!
Saw your name on this thread and thought about you with the red lining...
Thanks for your answer!
Have a happy holiday even with omicron hitting so hard. Our PM is about to announce new mesures to fight the variant because we have the worst wave now since the beginning of Covid.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Veroyoga said:


> Hi V!
> 
> It's a Venus Barrel Satchel. I love the organization in Dooney bags. I have a red Venus card case. Here's a post of the Venus tote.
> 
> Enjoy your bag!


Allo @RuedeNesle!
Saw your name on this thread and thought about you with the red lining...
Thanks for your answer!
Have a happy holiday even with omicron hitting so hard. Our PM is about to announce new mesures to fight the variant because we have the worst wave now since the beginning of Covid.
[/QUOTE]
Thanks very much @Veroyoga! I've been reading about the spike in your country. Please stay healthy and safe. Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## Narnanz

Hello Dooney lovers. 
Am hoping one of you can give me a bit more information about a hobo that BeenBurned has kindly authenticated for me.
I only own one other dooney and that was a thrifted QVS bag.
We only get Dooney in New Zealand if we buy second hand or and online store like NZSale so don't get so see any of their bags in their stores.


So if anyone can give me an idea as to style or even when this range came out I would greatly appreciate it. 
(Secretly I would love to know what they were originally worth)


----------



## poopsie

Narnanz said:


> Hello Dooney lovers.
> Am hoping one of you can give me a bit more information about a hobo that BeenBurned has kindly authenticated for me.
> I only own one other dooney and that was a thrifted QVS bag.
> We only get Dooney in New Zealand if we buy second hand or and online store like NZSale so don't get so see any of their bags in their stores.
> View attachment 5299529
> 
> So if anyone can give me an idea as to style or even when this range came out I would greatly appreciate it.
> (Secretly I would love to know what they were originally worth)



Definitely Nile. The Bayou collection was earlier IIRC and the scales were much smaller and more symmetrical
I have a similar bag.....I think it was called moon or half moon bag. I believe mine might be older as it has the square plaque but I could be way off on that. I have no concept of time but mine may have been purchased around 12-15 years ago. 
This is the one I have


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I think this bag was released in the croco embossed leather somewhere between
2005 - 2015.  I have it in a dark green croco and a purple croco.
That style was also made in pebbled leather.
I'll try to remember the style name,  the bags are buried in my closet so I
can't get to them.  (That's what happens when you keep collecting handbags) 

As for price range,  I'm guessing it was originally sold for $275 - 350, US $. 
At the time,  I don't think I would have been comfortable paying more than that.
I did buy my bags in the Dooney retail boutique, at the time.
Of course,  when they ran a post holiday sale,  I often bought more than one bag.
Prices have gone up significantly since that time.  Check out the Dooney web site
or QVC site and see todays prices on  Dooney croco embossed handbags.

It's a lovely handbag,  beautiful to look at and holds a lot of stuff for it's streamlined
styling.  Also,  the quality is excellent.   Enjoy your new handbag.   Love the color you
have.


----------



## Narnanz

poopsie said:


> Definitely Nile. The Bayou collection was earlier IIRC and the scales were much smaller and more symmetrical
> I have a similar bag.....I think it was called moon or half moon bag. I believe mine might be older as it has the square plaque but I could be way off on that. I have no concept of time but mine may have been purchased around 12-15 years ago.
> This is the one I have
> View attachment 5299532





lavenderjunkie said:


> I think this bag was released in the croco embossed leather somewhere between
> 2005 - 2015.  I have it in a dark green croco and a purple croco.
> That style was also made in pebbled leather.
> I'll try to remember the style name,  the bags are buried in my closet so I
> can't get to them.  (That's what happens when you keep collecting handbags)
> 
> As for price range,  I'm guessing it was originally sold for $275 - 350, US $.
> At the time,  I don't think I would have been comfortable paying more than that.
> I did buy my bags in the Dooney retail boutique, at the time.
> Of course,  when they ran a post holiday sale,  I often bought more than one bag.
> Prices have gone up significantly since that time.  Check out the Dooney web site
> or QVC site and see todays prices on  Dooney croco embossed handbags.
> 
> It's a lovely handbag,  beautiful to look at and holds a lot of stuff for it's streamlined
> styling.  Also,  the quality is excellent.   Enjoy your new handbag.   Love the color you
> have.


Thank you so much both of you...Its huge...but Im really a big bag gal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Narnanz said:


> Thank you so much both of you...Its huge...but Im really a big bag gal.


After doing a little searching around the web,   I think your bag is from the
COLLINS collection.  There are other similar collections,  which have snap tabs
on the front pockets,  but the design of yours looks like the Collins and the name
rings a bell with me too.

I think the Collins style was released in croco,  after the Nile and Bayou collections.

It seems the Collins was offered in several different fabrications....
croco embossed leather, pebbled leather, and various coated cotton patterns.
Subtle details,  like strap hardware,  might have varied.  One of the places that
did sell this style in croco was QVC.


----------



## Narnanz

lavenderjunkie said:


> After doing a little searching around the web,   I think your bag is from the
> COLLINS collection.  There are other similar collections,  which have snap tabs
> on the front pockets,  but the design of yours looks like the Collins and the name
> rings a bell with me too.
> 
> I think the Collins style was released in croco,  after the Nile and Bayou collections.
> 
> It seems the Collins was offered in several different fabrications....
> croco embossed leather, pebbled leather, and various coated cotton patterns.
> Subtle details,  like strap hardware,  might have varied.  One of the places that
> did sell this style in croco was QVC.


The knowledge you guys have is fabulous


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Narnanz said:


> The knowledge you guys have is fabulous


We love handbags.   We love Dooney bags.
Always happy to talk about them and help a fellow collector.

We all learn by sharing info.  No one is born knowing this stuff
and most people don't even appreciate the info, details, craftsmanship, etc.

Enjoy your handbag.


----------



## Bubbys

Can someone please help me with the name of this bag but also is it missing a drawstring? There is no closure but there are 2 holes in front and back what seems to be for a drawstring. K9596549


----------



## ericae112

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## bag-princess

Can’t remember the name of this one!  I bought it in 2008 off eBay for $16!


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> Can’t remember the name of this one!  I bought it in 2008 off eBay for $16!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445353


If it has a leather piece on the back that you can put a belt through, it's a Belt bag, either B700 or R700.


----------



## BeenBurned

ericae112 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?


Sorry but that isn't a Dooney style. It's fake.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> If it has a leather piece on the back that you can put a belt through, it's a Belt bag, either B700 or R700.




it's not a belt bag - it has a strap on it and not that small.   i found out it was called a saddle bag. thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> it's not a belt bag - it has a strap on it and not that small.   i found out it was called a saddle bag. thanks!


Glad you got your answer. It's hard to tell the size from just one picture. 

Belt bags have a strap too though.


----------



## lgrissom

Hello all, first time posting Can anyone tell me the name of this beautiful bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Does anyone recognise this bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5615815
> 
> View attachment 5615816
> 
> View attachment 5615817
> 
> Does anyone recognise this bag?


The collection is Marchesa but I don't know the style of the bag.

ETA: Found it! I had that bag in 2006. It's called a Gathered Sac.


----------



## jelliedfeels

BeenBurned said:


> The collection is Marchesa but I don't know the style of the bag.
> 
> ETA: Found it! I had that bag in 2006. It's called a Gathered Sac.


Thank you very much that’s brilliant. Marchesa gathered sac is a great name and it’s nearly vintage!


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

Hi everyone..can anyone tell me what's the name of this bag? Can you do something with the strings on the side like you can pull them to reshape the bag? Thanks for the help!


----------

